# RD, a journal of self.



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi there, thought I'd start up a journal to note the upper/lower split I'm going to try for the first time starting next week.

Currently on a de-load week and finishing an 8 week cut, gone from 83.9kg ~20-22% to 75.5kg ~14%. Got to where I am today by doing a 4 day bro-split and SLs 5x5 for 12 weeks

*Current stats:*


Age: 20

Lifting: 15 months

Height: 6'1

Weight: 75.5kg

BF: 14%

Bench: 75kg

Squat: 115kg

Dead: 145kg


*PBs:*


B: 82.5kg

S: 125kg

D: 150kg


I've put my planned U/L split in the post below to keep the OP shortish, if it changes slightly I'll update.

As I'm sitting around 15% I don't want to put on much fat before Summer, so my diet will only be about 200kcals (+100k training days) over maintenance, I hope to stay around the same bf% whilst gaining some strength, then cut down to 10-12% ready for Napaaaaa 2K13 in August.

I haven't worked out my macros exactly yet, but they'll look something like this-

K- 2550

P- 215g

C- 274g

F- 65g

Sups will be:


Whey

Creatine

Multi-vit

Glucosamine Sulphate

Thunderbolt p/w from @Athletes Fuel


Coming to the end of a tub of jack3d (the original) but usually only take it on 'back day', so looking forward to seeing the effects of a pre-workout when used before every workout.

Here's where I started at in Dec 11



And here's a couple pictures of now/along the way, I feel like my backs come along pretty well over the last 6 months  I think mainly due to the fact that's when I finally sorted out my diet.

5/12 Six months-



9/12 Ten months-



1/13 Current-



Current measurements 3/13:

Waist: 30.75

Chest: 40.0

Delts: 45.75

R Bicep: 14.2

L Bicep: 13.75

R Quad: 22.75

L Quad: 22.50

Calves: 14.2


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

After doing a lot of research online, here's what I've come up with, imo it's got a good mix of myofib and sarco hypertrophy, mainly aimed towards strength

*Monday Lower A*

Squat 3x5

SLDL 3x8

Leg Extension 3x8

Standing Calf 3x10

Abs

*Tuesday Upper A*

Bench 3x5

Cable Flies 2x10

BB Row 3x5

OP DB 3x10

Chin ups 3x8-12

Dips / BB curl

Facepulls 3x8-15

*Thursday Lower B*

Deads 3x5

Hack Squat 3x8

Hamstring Curls 3x8-12

Seated Calf 4x6-10

Abs

*Friday Upper B*

Military Press 3x5

Pull ups 3x6-10

DB Bench 3x10

Tbar Row 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Bi/Tri Superset


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@simonthepieman you're the one that I first saw mention upper/lower which got me to start researching into it, what do you think of my above routine?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> @simonthepieman you're the one that I first saw mention upper/lower which got me to start researching into it, what do you think of my above routine?


Monday Lower A

Squat 3x5

SLDL 3x8

Leg Extension 3x8 *I would put a single leg movement in here. Lunge variant/single leg legpress (remember to do weakest leg first)*

Standing Calf 3x10

Abs

Tuesday Upper A

Bench 3x5

Cable Flies 1x10

BB Row 3x5

OP DB 3x10

Chin ups 3x5-10

Dips / BB curl superset

Facepulls 2x10

Thursday Lower B

Deads 3x5

Hack Squat 3x8

Hamstring Curls 3x8 *this is fine, but look into GHRs and Good mornings for a better exercise*

Seated Calf 3x5 *Personally I would do higher reps here*

Abs

Friday Upper B

Military Press 3x5

Pull ups 3x6-10

DB Bench 3x10

Tbar Row 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10 *look into doing these with cables or bands if you access to them. I wish I found out about this sooner*

Bi/Tri Superset

Looks great mate. Some personal tweaks I would do, but it's gtg as written


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You have a good head on your shoulders, diet looks good two. Really looking forward to seeing this. You have a good realistic targets that I think you can suprise yourself with how far you can come in that time, I will follow this closely.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> You have a good head on your shoulders, diet looks good two. Really looking forward to seeing this. You have a good realistic targets that I think you can suprise yourself with how far you can come in that time, I will follow this closely.


Cheers for the advise & compliment mate :beer:

-I get a great mind-muscle connection and can really 'feel it' with leg extensions, but I can see where single leg work like lunges would make sure my dominant leg isn't doing more. I've done lunges before but I'll give them a go again tomorrow, if I don't get on with them, I'll change the routine to single leg exts.

-Not heard of GHRs before, at work atm, but will youtube them when I get home.

-I prefer middle range reps for standing and lower reps for seated calfs, I once read something that made me think, iirc was something like 'if higher reps worked for calves, everyone's would be huge from walking all day'

-Will give cable laterals a go on Friday, as I'll be doing military press, would you do it cable behind the back to not involve the front delts as much?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

-I get a great mind-muscle connection and can really 'feel it' with leg extensions, but I can see where single leg work like lunges would make sure my dominant leg isn't doing more. I've done lunges before but I'll give them a go again tomorrow, if I don't get on with them, I'll change the routine to single leg exts. *Try doing both, single leg work is great for injury prevention and working on weak points*

-Not heard of GHRs before, at work atm, but will youtube them when I get home. *You will hate me for this, sorry *  * most brutal exercise ever at first*

-I prefer middle range reps for standing and lower reps for seated calfs, I once read something that made me think, iirc was something like 'if higher reps worked for calves, everyone's would be huge from walking all day' *I will argue the last point that have you seen anybody with bigger calves than fat people? I agree BW reps are useless, but you should be able to double your body weight and do high reps. but do what you like and works well for you. *

-Will give cable laterals a go on Friday, as I'll be doing military press, would you do it cable behind the back to not involve the front delts as much? *spot on.*


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just found this thread, I'm in


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Subbed. 

As you know I am also planning a upper/lower routine so it will be interesting to follow!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in da club too here! :thumbup1:

Let's see some great results. Good luck!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll be interested in following this as I've never done a upper lower split and will be cool to see what gains come from it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the subs guizzzzzz :beer:

Just figured out my diet and macros, below will be my mon-fri diet (-70kcals for pre/w on rest days) as it's pretty easy, will mix it up at the weekends and probably have a few treats like chocolate, etc.

I've been cutting at 500kcals b/m +cardio for 8 weeks, so the first week will be at maintenance, then I'll increase the week after

2450kcals

P- 215g

C- 250g

F- 65g

-Porridge oats 60g, Milk 300ml, Whey 10g (mainly for flavour)

-Egg x2, Bread x2

-Chicken breast, Rice 70g, Broccoli 80g

-Nuts 30g, Apple

-P/W + banana

-50g Whey

-Fish/meat, sweet/jacket potato, salad/veg

-No-fat greek yogurt 100ml (100ml = 55kcals, 7.5g protein!)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you start to feel hungry at those cals, I'd replace the nuts with something else. They're calorie dense and don't fill you up.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> If you start to feel hungry at those cals, I'd replace the nuts with something else. They're calorie dense and don't fill you up.


it's gunna be about 500-600kcals more then I've eaten for ages so I should be fine (barely cheated on my cut), I think my bodies adjusted to eating fewer calories, and I always have green tea in my desk which fills me up pretty well


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally got round to picking this up from the sorting office


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Will get up some progress pics this afternoon  Going to start creatine loading this week, 20g a day, some say loading works, some say it's a waste, but it's so cheap I'm not fussed


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Interesting split, good luck, watching this


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

boxer dog said:


> Interesting split, good luck, watching this


 :beer:

Couldn't be arzed to go out tonight so I've had a fun Saturday evening finding/cropping/uploading some pics :lol:

Happy with my progress so far, but I feel that my arms are lagging, going take some measurements later but I think they're about 14.5' cold, hopefully training them twice a week with this u/l will help them along.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Weighed in today at 75.5kg. Awesome way to finish my diet, just smashed a full chicken and rice at nandos


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck sake,* I'm injured :no:

3 weeks ago I went to squat and for some reason the left side of the hip was hurting, I kind of pushed through the pain, which was probably the wrong move as it was hurting the next day, so I didn't squat the next week and last week I didn't train legs at all, but still my hip still hurt slightly yesterday. The most annoying thing is that I have no idea what caused it! :cursing:

I took the weight off and tried different foot positions and strangly doing slow, controlled, sumo squats didn't aggrovate it at all :wacko: Maybe because there's more glute activation which takes the strain of the hip flexors? (which I think is where the problem lies) So looks like for the foreseeable future I'll be doing sumo squats, which sucks as I wanted my 1.5xbw squat back :thumbdown:

Sumo Squats

90kg - 3x5

SLDL

75kg - 3x8

Leg Exts

95kg - 3x8

Stand Calf

61kg - 3x8


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pussy.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuu

Had a bit of weird reaction to the thunderbolt pre-workout today, I took just under 1 scoop with water, then about 30 seconds later my whole body started tingling and went red! I looked like a lobster!! :lol: I had a look on the website and it says that it may be one of the side effects during the first week on while your body becomes used to it.

Here's a pic of my shoulder/lats (the red bits)










Didn't go away for about 40 minutes! Haha

Will update with my lifts from today's session, tomorrow.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Had a great first 'Upper' session, really enjoy training this way! I haven't benched for about 10 weeks, so felt a bit weird getting my form again, lost about 5kg off my 1RM I think, but also lost 6-8kg in bw so seems about right, hopefully the weights will fly back up as I get used to benching again 

*Bench* - 72.5kg - 5,4,4

*Cable Fly* - 14kg - 12

*BB Row *- 60 - 3x5

*OP DB* - 22kg - 8

---------20kg - 10,8

*Chin ups* - 8,7,6

*Dips* - 10,9,9

*BB Curl* - 25kg - 10,8,6

*Face pulls* - 32kg - 3x15

Motivation 10/10

Rating 6/10

Duration 1h 10m

As this was the first session it was hard to judge some of the weights to use, will know better next time. When written on paper this workout looks like it may take ages, but me and my training partner were in out in 1h 10mins which I think is pretty good for two people.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Enjoying the upper/lower split then? Looking to get mine started soon.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Enjoying the upper/lower split then? Looking to get mine started soon.


Only been 2 days, but yeah! Didn't train legs properly for 2 weeks so they're killing me today, not looking forward to deads tomorrow :lol:

What routine are you going to follow?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Only been 2 days, but yeah! Didn't train legs properly for 2 weeks so they're killing me today, not looking forward to deads tomorrow :lol:
> 
> What routine are you going to follow?


Nice!

Not sure yet. Bigtommay posted a upper/lower split on my journal. So I might take bits of that and also ideas from yours to personalise it. I can't bench press heavy because of a shoulder injury!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice!
> 
> Not sure yet. Bigtommay posted a upper/lower split on my journal. So I might take bits of that and also ideas from yours to personalise it. I can't bench press heavy because of a shoulder injury!


COuld think about a deload week a couple weeks after PCT? Helped me


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wasn't really looking forward to this evenings training but this p/w has motivated me :thumb:

My legs are killing me from monday, not training legs for 2 week has given me some major doms :lol: Spent about 10 minutes on the foam roller and sprayed some deep heat so I'm g2g, just waiting for my training partner.

I know it won't make a difference to my performance, but my skin going slightly red makes me want to sprint to the gym haha










I'm redder IRL


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Took it easy yesterday evening because of my hip and deload week, the leg doms didn't help either lol.

Deadlifts where done as normal, the rest were all slow, squeezing reps.

*Deadlifts* 130kg - 2 x 5

--------- 132kg - 1 x 5

*Hack Squat* - 60kg - 3 x 10

*Seated Calf *- 50kg - 3 x 8

*High Foot Leg Press* - 100kg 3 x 15

Motivation 8/10

Rating 4/10 (weak deads)

Duration 1h

Spent 10 minutes on the foam roller when I got back and took 5g glutamine before bed, doms aren't bad at all this morning  Hopefully in the next couple weeks my body will get used to training legs twice a week.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuaaaark I feel like ****, went to see chase and status last night, was awesome, but feeling it pretty bad today.

Yesterday's session-

*Military Press* - 47.5kg - 5,5,4

*Pull ups* - 8,8,6

*DB Bench* - 24kg - 10,10,8

*Wide grip Tbar rows* 30kg - 3x10

*Cable side laterals* - 10kg - 7,6,6

*Bi Curls, Hammers, Tricep push downs, Skull crushers*

Motivation 8/10

Rating 8/10

Duration 1h 15m


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Took it easy yesterday evening because of my hip and deload week, the leg doms didn't help either lol.
> 
> Deadlifts where done as normal, the rest were all slow, squeezing reps.
> 
> ...


Thats not a weak deadlift mate lol. Do you usually lift more?

I was the same with the squats and even deads 2x per week but if you push through it you will adapt


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Thats not a weak deadlift mate lol. Do you usually lift more?
> 
> I was the same with the squats and even deads 2x per week but if you push through it you will adapt


Cheers  Well when I was at my heaviest of about 83-84 my 1rm was 150kg, I hope to get back to that in the next 8 weeks but at a lower weight


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers  Well when I was at my heaviest of about 83-84 my 1rm was 150kg, I hope to get back to that in the next 8 weeks but at a lower weight


What were you repping out when you 1rm'd 150? You can't be too far away mate.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What were you repping out when you 1rm'd 150? You can't be too far away mate.


145x5, so I've got to add about 10kg in 8 weeks which hopefully shouldn't be to hard


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been creatine loading this week at about 20gs ed, I've been at/just under maintenance each day and put on about 2kgs


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I take it the 145x5 was one all out set mate as 145 is pretty close to 150

i think i was doing about 137.5kg on a 3x5 when i pulled 160kg 1rm


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I take it the 145x5 was one all out set mate as 145 is pretty close to 150
> 
> i think i was doing about 137.5kg on a 3x5 when i pulled 160kg 1rm


Well the 145x5 was just before the 150, and probably could've pulled more. At the end of this 8 weeks ill give a new 1RM a go by warming up with singles, hopefully I can finally get a 2xbw


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Well the 145x5 was just before the 150, and probably could've pulled more. At the end of this 8 weeks ill give a new 1RM a go by warming up with singles, hopefully I can finally get a 2xbw


I think you'll manage that no bother mate. Pulling 145x5 would probably have hindered your max last time out.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hip hasn't got any better, might have to leave out anything that aggrovates it until it heals, which means no squats or leg press :thumbdown: Annoying, as my training partner is currently pushing 117kg 3x5 with ease and I should be too.

My back was also aching so had to swap SLDL with one legged ham curls, quite liked them though so might stick with them.

*Lower A *

*Sumo Squats* (+5kg)

95kg - 3x5

*Single leg ham curls*

18kg - 3x8

*Leg ext* (+7kg)

102kg - 3x8

*Standing Calf* (+2 reps)

61kg 3x10

Motivation 7/10

Rating 4/10

Duration 50m

Barely any doms today, thank **** for glutamine and foam rollers! Speaking of foam rollers, I'm going to start rolling the hip flexor that hurts everyday and see if that helps.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not a great session yesterday, definitely need to up my calories as I thought I'd at least get 72.5 3x5 on bench this week, going to try 75 next week and see what happens

*Upper A*

*Bench*

72.5kg - 5,5,4

*Cable Flies*

14kg - 12,10

*BB Row*

62.5kg - 3x5

*OP DB*

20kg - 10,9,9

*Chin Ups*

8,7,7

*Dips*

3x10

*BB Curl*

25kg - 10,8,8

*Face Pulls*

32kg - 3x15

Motivation 6/10

Rating 4/10

Duration 1h 20m (gym was packed!)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Not a great session yesterday, *definitely need to up my calories *as I thought I'd at least get 72.5 3x5 on bench this week, going to try 75 next week and see what happens


See post 13 

Swap the nuts for some decent carbs and see how you get on..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> See post 13
> 
> Swap the nuts for some decent carbs and see how you get on..


yeahyeahyeah, 'i told you so', I get it 

Hmmmm, what shall I add though? Need something that's easy to grab in the morning to take with me to work


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Protein shake with powdered oats?

I leave for work at half 6 in the mornings so I cherish every minute I can have in bed :lol:

I make the shake up at night and chuck it in the fridge overnight, then just grab it on the way to work and enjoy


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought you were already eating in a surplus now?. Or have you become hungry now?



Tom90 said:


> Protein shake with powdered oats?
> 
> I leave for work at half 6 in the mornings so I cherish every minute I can have in bed :lol:
> 
> I make the shake up at night and chuck it in the fridge overnight, then just grab it on the way to work and enjoy


I do this too.

900Cals in a bottle :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I thought you were already eating in a surplus now?. Or have you become hungry now?
> 
> I do this too.
> 
> 900Cals in a bottle :laugh:


I was eating at mainteance last week, so now I'm gunna start eating at a surplus.

Ignore what I said about being able to pick it up first thing in the morning, not sure why I said that as I have my nuts/apple at 2:30 :lol: Current diet is:

porridge, whey

eggs, bread

chicken, rice, veg

*nuts, apple*

whey

-gym

whey+oats

meat/fish, potato, veg

greek yogurt

So what should I replace/add to the nuts/apple? I don't really want a protein shake as it's my next meal a couple hours later when I get home from work


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I see mate. I misread and thought you were sutplus now. Those extra cals will help 

If you enjoy nuts/apple then just eat it lol.

I tried nuts but i was getting jawache eating them everyday and gave in and just add evoo to things now plus my fish oils.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Skipped lower B on Thursday, knee, back and hip were all killing me :cursing:

Today my knee is now back to normal, hip seems fine, but my back is still a bit dodgy, think I'm going to skip the lower sessions until I'm back to 100%

*Upper B*

*Military Press*

50kg - 4, 5, 4

*Pull Ups *

8, 8, 7

*DB Bench*

24kg - 3x10

*TBar Row*

35kg - 3x10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 7, 8, 9

Bicep curls, Tri pushdowns, hammers, skulls

Motivation 9/10

Rating 8/10

Duration 1h 25m


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Y'days dinner, nandos chip salt on potato is awesome :clap:

150g Beef Strips, 200g Jacket potato, 80g Spinach


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How to those cable side laterals compare to the dumbells mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How to those cable side laterals compare to the dumbells mate?


I prefer them, definitely hits the side delts a lot more, with DBs it feels like all of the shoulder gets a bit of a workout.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


Skipped Lower A Monday and skipping Lower B tomorrow, my knee's fine, my hip's fine and my back is almost there  So should be back to squats and DLs next week

*Upper A*

*Bench*

75kg - 3x4

*Cable Flies*

14kg - 2x15

*BB Row*

65kg - 3x5

*OP DB*

20kg - 11, 10, 9

*Chin Ups*

8, 8, 7

*Dips*

3x10

*BB Curl*

25kg - 10, 10, 9

*Facepulls*

36kg - 3x15

Rating 10/10

Motivation 9/10

Duration 1h 18m

Great session, the extra kcals this week have definitely made a difference, reps or weight up for everything except the 2 bw exercises; chins & dips, next week I think I'll add a negative set to chins and 5kg to dips


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

My back finally feels fvcking better! Can't wait to start picking up heavey sh!t from the floor next week  Hoping I haven't lost to much strength :thumbdown:

Upper B tonight, hoping for 50kg 3x4 on military press


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

50kg - 4, 5, 5

*Pull Ups *

8, 8, 9

*DB Bench*

24kg - 3x12

*TBar Row*

37.5kg - 3x10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 8, 8, 10

Curls, push downs, skulls, hammers all up on weight/reps

Motivation: 9/10

Rating:9/10

Duration: 1h 26m

Good session, weight or reps up for everything, military press has always been a cr*p lift for me; long arms, just gotta keep at it I guess. Looking forward to finally being able to squat again on Monday :bounce:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A *
> 
> *Sumo Squats*
> 
> ...


Feels gooooooooooooooooooooood to be squatting!! Seems like my injuries have pretty much gone  Took it easy though..

*Lower A*

*Squat*

100kg - 3x5

*Single leg ham curl*

14kg - 8, 10, 12

*Leg Extension*

102kg - 3x10

*Stand calf raises*

48kg - 3x10

Motivation 8/10

Rating 7/10

Duration 40m

Foam rolled for about 10 minutes after, the doms aren't to bad considering I haven't trained lower body for 2 weeks. Hip doesn't seem to be in any pain this morning which is awesome :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Bench*

75kg - 5

77.5kg - 4, 4

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 2x12

*BB Row*

65kg - 3x5

*OP DB*

20kg - 12, 11, 10

*Chin Ups*

8, 8, 8

*Dips*

+5kg 10, 10, 9

*BB Curl*

25kg - 10, 10, 10

*Facepulls*

41kg - 3x15

Rating 10/10

Motivation 9/10

Duration 1h 16m

Great session, reps/weights/rep quality, up for everything, feeling the leg doms today though, I'm walking around like I've been f*cked by a pineapple :lol: I hope to bench at least 80kg - 3x5 by the end of April.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good going mate. Are you working out 4 times a week with your upper/lower split?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good going mate. Are you working out 4 times a week with your upper/lower split?


 :beer:

Yeah I am, Mon - Low A, Tues - Up A, rest, Thurs - Low B, Fri - Up B


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Feels great to be deadlifting again, my back actually felt better after finishing my set! But we'll see in the morning. Had some serious doms, but sprayed some deep heat and powered through it :thumb:

Warmed up lots and took it easy..

*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

130kg - 3x5

*Hack Squat*

60, 65, 70kg - x10

*Seated Calf*

50kg - 4x8

*Single Leg Ham Curl*

14kg - 4x10

Rating 7/10

Motivation 8/10

Duration 1h


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Found a new butchers today, 5kg for £23.50, bargaaaaaain


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Let my diet go over easter a bit, loads of chocolate, still been training hard though..



robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

50kg - 3x5

*Pull Ups*

8, 8, 9

*DB Bench*

26kg 3x10

*TBar Row*

40kg - 3x10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x10

+arms


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

105kg - 3x5

*GVRs*

3x8

*Leg Extension*

109kg - 10, 12, 12

*Stand calf raises*

48kg - 3x12


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Bench*

77.5kg - 5, 4, 5

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 2x12

*BB Row*

65kg - 3x5

*OP DB*

22kg - 3x9

*Chin Ups*

8, 9, 9

*Dips*

7.5kg - 8, 9, 9

*BB Curl*

30kg - 6, 7, 7

*Facepulls*

45kg - 12, 12, 14

I usually train around 5pm after work, but had to go first thing for this one, felt a bit weird and couldn't really get into it, but looks like I'm on the right track to hit 80kg 3x5 by the end of the month


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

135kg - 5, 5, 4

*Hack Squat*

75kg - 8, 11, 12

*Seated Calf*

55kg - 4x8

*Single Leg Ham Curl*

14kg - 4x10

Could've squeeze out another rep on deadlifts but felt a strange twinge in my left shoulder and didn't wanna risk it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

52.5kg - 3x4

*Pull Ups*

3 x 9

*DB Bench*

28kg - 8, 9, 9

*TBar Row*

40kg - 3x10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x11

+arms

Still loving Upper/Lower; weights or reps going up each session  Will be happy if I can get 3 x 10 overhand wide grip pull-ups by the end of the month, and 55kg - 3x5 for Military Press is unlikely but not impossible


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

110kg - 3x5

*Single Leg Ham Curls*

18kg - 10, 10, 11

*Leg Extension*

116kg - 10, 11, 11

*Stand calf raises*

55kg - 3x10

Squats weren't a major struggle, going to up it to 115kg next week and see what happens


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some solid lifting.

How close are you to pb town?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some solid lifting.
> 
> How close are you to pb town?


1RM PBs:

B: 82.5kg

S: 125kg

D: 150kg

Current lifts:

B: 77.5 3x5

S: 110 3x5

D: 135 3x5

Still got three weeks left of this bulk, on the last week I'll do ramped set for the main 3 and see what happens, I think I'll beat my bench and deadlift, but I'm still slowly building my squat back up so I don't think I'll get it (damn hip! lol)


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bench and deadlift is a cert mate.

With squat i hit a 1rm of 130kg when i was repping 100-110kg for 3x5. Albeit only to parallel.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Bench*

80kg -3x3

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 3x12

*BB Row*

67.5kg - 3x5

*OP DB*

22kg - 10, 9, 9

*Chin Ups*

9, 9, 10

*Dips*

7.5kg - 10, 10, 8

*BB Curl*

30kg - 7, 7, 7

*Facepulls*

45kg - 15, 15, 15

Did an extra set on flies and went to failure, bad move as it left me tired for the rest of the workout, won't do that again!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Solid lifts mannnnnn. I love high rep face pulls, epic pump.

I do them like this, you can use much more weight than if you do them standing, I find it easier to concentrate on squuezing my traps too.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


nice workout.

It's weird. Once you stop training to failure, after a while it seems weird to do.

I actually can't remember the last time i failed fully in a lift and needed bailing out by a spotter


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Solid lifts mannnnnn. I love high rep face pulls, epic pump.
> 
> I do them like this, you can use much more weight than if you do them standing, I find it easier to concentrate on squuezing my traps too.


YT is blocked at work but will check it out later


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> nice workout.
> 
> It's weird. Once you stop training to failure, after a while it seems weird to do.
> 
> I actually can't remember the last time i failed fully in a lift and needed bailing out by a spotter


My bench press is usually a struggle, I'm 6'1 and have quite long arms so I progress quite slowly with it, everything else I stay away from failure if possible.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> My bench press is usually a struggle, I'm 6'1 and have quite long arms so I progress quite slowly with it, everything else I stay away from failure if possible.


How do you set up? Do you tuck your shoulder blades back, get an arch in your lower back and keep your elbows tucked ala powerlifting style?

This will help with long arms (and heavier weight)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How do you set up? Do you tuck your shoulder blades back, get an arch in your lower back and keep your elbows tucked ala powerlifting style?
> 
> This will help with long arms (and heavier weight)


I do indeed :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

140kg 3x3

*Hack Squat*

90kg - 10, 10, 12

*Seated Calf*

60kg - 4x8

*GVRs*

3x8

Dunno why I was such a pu$$y the last few sessions with hack squats, think I'll up it to 100kg next time.

May have to get the belt out soon for deadlifts.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

52.5kg - 3x5

*Pull Ups*

9, 9, 10

*DB Bench*

28kg - 3x10

*TBar Row*

42.5kg - 8, 8, 10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x12

+arms


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

115kg - 3x5

*Single Leg Ham Curls*

18kg - 10, 11, 12

*Leg Extension*

116kg - 3x12

*Stand calf raises*

55kg - 3x12

Squats were a lot harder this week; red face, veins popping :lol: Just a 2.5kg raise next week


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent work here mate. Nice squatting.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Excellent work here mate. Nice squatting.


Cheers buddy, I'm thinking I could hit at least 130-135kg 1RM by the end of this bulk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nice steady well thought out progress. good stuff


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Bench*

80kg - 3x4

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 2x12

*Seated Row*

55kg - 3x8

*OP DB*

24kg - 8, 8, 6

*Chin Ups*

9, 9, 9

*Dips*

10kg - 5x5

*Preacher curls*

30kgx12, 35x10, 40x8, 42.5x6

*Facepulls*

45kg - 15, 15, 15

Been having a bit of an ache in my lower back recently so swapped BB rows for seated rows. Changed it up for arms slightly aswell as I felt I was stalling with dips and bb curls.

80kg 3x5 on bench next week hopefully!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

140kg 3x4

*Hack Squat*

100kg - 3x10

*Seated Calf*

62.5kg - 4x8

*Single Leg Hams*

11kg - 3x15

+abs

Could've squeezed out another rep or 2 on deadlifts, but felt like I was going to sh*t myself :lol:

Still had DOMs from Monday so hack squats were fun! Minus the abs, finished the workout in 45 minutes.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hate washing these ****ing things up!! :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Why do you use so many?! I use 1, it mixes my whey and oats for breakfast, then my PWO shake is in there all day, and then I have a casein shake before bed ALL USING JUST ONE MIXER!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Why do you use so many?! I use 1, it mixes my whey and oats for breakfast, then my PWO shake is in there all day, and then I have a casein shake before bed ALL USING JUST ONE MIXER!! :lol: :lol:


I dunno, I used to just get 1 or 2 whenever I made an order and now I have this many! :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I dunno, I used to just get 1 or 2 whenever I made an order and now I have this many! :lol:


Ahh I know what you mean, I have loads from TPW all around my house 

Still got the VXR?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Ahh I know what you mean, I have loads from TPW all around my house
> 
> Still got the VXR?


Yeeeeee, got my first service on Saturday, £160 for basically an oil change, what a joke! Lol, what're you driving these days?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Yeeeeee, got my first service on Saturday, £160 for basically an oil change, what a joke! Lol, what're you driving these days?


Think I paid £42 for my first service, sounds like your dealership is sh!te :lol:

Yeah still got mine, second service is coming up and I need new front tyres fml. Don't really know what I want next, probably a Golf TDI zzzzzz. Think I'm done with fast cars, need a mortgage and money for a degree..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Think I paid £42 for my first service, sounds like your dealership is sh!te :lol:
> 
> Yeah still got mine, second service is coming up and I need new front tyres fml. Don't really know what I want next, probably a Golf TDI zzzzzz. Think I'm done with fast cars, need a mortgage and money for a degree..


Yep! And all the dealers within a 10mile radius of my house are owned by Eden Vauxhall, so can't even haggle them down. I got 8500 miles out of my fronts, that's about average for the burg, the LSD just chews through them. That sounds.. fun! lol well, well done for thinking ahead I guess :tongue:

I need to find a new job before I can think about a moving out tbh, I'm 21 in two weeks, feeling old 

I'm gunna be in Napa 31/7-10/8, have you got any club recommendations? Or is it just a case of walking up and down the strip and going everywhere?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Managed 14000 out of my fronts, granny driver haha

NAPA TICKLIST FOR YOU!!!

PARTYHARD BAR CRAWL

FANTASY BOAT PARTY

KANDY BEACH PARTY

RIVER REGGAE

CLUB ICE

CASTLE CLUB

BLACK AND WHITES

PIRATES

BEDROCK

STARSKYS


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Managed 14000 out of my fronts, granny driver haha
> 
> NAPA TICKLIST FOR YOU!!!
> 
> ...


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU

How much is a drink in most places? I'm budgeting about 700 euros for 10 days, sound about right? First lads holiday! :beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> How much is a drink in most places? I'm budgeting about 700 euros for 10 days, sound about right? First lads holiday! :beer:


Don't mention it, you'll have such a good time! I recommend everyone to come here, I've been to Magaluf a few times, Kavos, Ibiza twice, and people still don't listen to me! Ibiza is the best (go next year) for its own reasons but Ayia napa is still just amazing!

You get a lot more European in bars, rather than your average fat, stuck up, sunburnt British girls. I'm kinda biased because the place is on my doorstep, but I love it!!!!

You'll go through €700 in the first week :lol:

Pints are usually €3 mixers are €5. Are you going all inclusive? I usually pre-lash at my villa, then get a taxi to napa. I'll easily go through €100-150 in a night out


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Don't mention it, you'll have such a good time! I recommend everyone to come here, I've been to Magaluf a few times, Kavos, Ibiza twice, and people still don't listen to me! Ibiza is the best (go next year) for its own reasons but Ayia napa is still just amazing!
> 
> You get a lot more European in bars, rather than your average fat, stuck up, sunburnt British girls. I'm kinda biased because the place is on my doorstep, but I love it!!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, Ibiza is on the cards next year, saving will start when I get back from Napa lol. No we're not going all inclusive, I didn't think I'd ever see breakfast so didn't see the point! :lol:

So it's not much cheaper than the UK? Might have to up it to 800 euros then lol, We're staying in a '4 star' hotel about 10 minute walk from the strip, not sure if a Cyprus 4 start is the same quality as the UK though haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Awesome mate, Ibiza is on the cards next year, saving will start when I get back from Napa lol. No we're not going all inclusive, I didn't think I'd ever see breakfast so didn't see the point! :lol:
> 
> So it's not much cheaper than the UK? Might have to up it to 800 euros then lol, We're staying in a '4 star' hotel about 10 minute walk from the strip, not sure if a Cyprus 4 start is the same quality as the UK though haha


I spent around £700 last year when I went to Magaluf. I'm going again this year - would rather go somewhere else but someone offered to organise it all, so just went along with it.

Prepare to lose a lot of gains. Probably ate like 700kcals a day with majority coming from booze lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I spent around £700 last year when I went to Magaluf. I'm going again this year - would rather go somewhere else but someone offered to organise it all, so just went along with it.
> 
> Prepare to lose a lot of gains. Probably ate like 700kcals a day with majority coming from booze lol.


I plan to try and do bodyweight exercises when I'm out there, sharing a room with my gym buddy, so should be able to push each other a bit still, besides, the dianabol this Winter should help some gains to come back lol :bounce:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I plan to try and do bodyweight exercises when I'm out there, sharing a room with my gym buddy, so should be able to push each other a bit still, besides, the dianabol this Winter should help some gains to come back lol :bounce:


Good plan! Only one of my mates lifts regularly - he looks good (no ****) and he knows it. :cursing:

Ohh Dinabol. I've considered that too. :whistling:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good plan! Only one of my mates lifts regularly - he looks good (no ****) and he knows it. :cursing:
> 
> Ohh Dinabol. I've considered that too. :whistling:


Well I was about 76kg @ 14% in the pics in the OP, sitting at 80-81kg with at least 2kg being water weight from creatine, I think I have around 4-6kg to lose to be at my goal of 10% bf, I have 12 weeks so shouldn't be too hard, hopefully!

Think I'm going to do an 8 week course in Sept, 30-50mg/d, then next year I'll start taking a pin in the a$s


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Well I was about 76kg @ 14% in the pics in the OP, sitting at 80-81kg with at least 2kg being water weight from creatine, I think I have around 4-6kg to lose to be at my goal of 10% bf, I have 12 weeks so shouldn't be too hard, hopefully!
> 
> Think I'm going to do an 8 week course in Sept, 30-50mg/d, then next year I'll start taking a pin in the a$s


Sounds like you got it all sussed out. Good luck mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi mate. first time ive spotted this journal, very impressive progress through the last two years! Where you started off is pretty much where I am now only difference ive got alot of flab ontop! Good inspiration.

Lman, tom90, yourself & me all similar ages ? 21ish ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha €800 probably isn't enough either! :lol:

When I go on holidays I take resistance bands with me, can get a decent pump with them before going out :lol:

Yeah @lxm I'm 22. Been lifting around 4 years but seriously the last year has been the only time I've made any progress, actually lost some weight now and have little muscles, bulking cycle needed...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive noticed that we could all be in a similar bracket, DNP worked a treat on you mate!

So Lman creating a crew ? whos in. :innocent:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

lxm said:


> Hi mate. first time ive spotted this journal, very impressive progress through the last two years! Where you started off is pretty much where I am now only difference ive got alot of flab ontop! Good inspiration.
> 
> Lman, tom90, yourself & me all similar ages ? 21ish ?


Cheers buddy, still got 6 months left till 2 years of lifting  Lol, I think my progress has been pretty good, key has been consistency, I never miss a session! Which is a bit sad really :lol: I'm 21 on the 2nd of May, and yes, I will still be going to the gym hoping to hit a new Deadlift PB! Hahaha

Do you have a journal?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

55kg - 3x3

*Pull Ups*

9, 10, 10

*DB Bench*

30kg - 8, 8, 7

*TBar Row*

42.5kg - 10, 10, 10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 12, 12, 13

+smashed arms


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm sure because I drink less now my hangovers are 10x worse, kill meeeeee


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

117.5kg - 3x5

*Single Leg Ham Curls*

18kg - 3x12

*Leg Extension*

116kg - 3x14

*Stand calf raises*

55kg - 3x14

+abs

I can't train till 9:30pm on a Monday so I always take less less pre-workout, dunno what happened, but I was buzzing more than the first time I took it! The 15 minute journy took me 8! :lol:

Leg extensions killed me, going to up the weight next week and do lower reps, machine goes up in 7kgs and only a 130kg stack though :thumbdown:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strength going up each session, you're doing well.

I have the same issue at my gym with the leg extension machine, it only goes to 120kg, I was balancing small dumbells on the weights. Then I decided to lower the weight, do slower, higher rep sets, and reduced the rest between sets. Results? Legs pumped to fvck :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


Weights all stalled this week :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

*Upper A*

*Bench*

80kg - 3x4

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 2x12

*BB Row*

50kg - 3x10

*OP DB*

24kg - 8, 8, 8

*Chin Ups*

9, 9, 9

*Dips*

15kg - 5x5

*Facepulls*

50kg - 15, 15, 15

+arms

Bench was just as much of a struggle as last time, usually I would up my kcals, lower the weight 5kg and work my way back up, but as I'm starting a cut soon I'm not sure if that's a good idea as I want to maintain as much strength as possible.

I think I've made decent progress so far, my bench has gone from 72.5kg 3x4 to 80kg 3x4 in just a month 

Next week I'm testing my new 1RMs before I start cutting, so I'll wait till then to decide what I wanna do.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Strength going up each session, you're doing well.
> 
> I have the same issue at my gym with the leg extension machine, it only goes to 120kg, I was balancing small dumbells on the weights. Then I decided to lower the weight, do slower, higher rep sets, and reduced the rest between sets. Results? Legs pumped to fvck :lol:


You say that, then my lifts stall! :lol: Cheers though buddy 

I think I'll be doing the same when it comes to it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I suppose if you drop the weight slightly and get more reps then youre not necessarily weaker.

Do you have much to cut mate? Youve gained really well on strength. Well done on that!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I suppose if you drop the weight slightly and get more reps then youre not necessarily weaker.
> 
> Do you have much to cut mate? Youve gained really well on strength. Well done on that!


To get to 10% I think I've got about a stone to lose, I did 7kg in 8 weeks at the begining of the year, so 6kg in 12 weeks shouldn't be a problem, hopefully! 

Maybe I could reset and try something like

75kg 3x7

77.5kg 3x6

80kg 3x?

Whadda you think? @bigtommay @simonthepieman


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> To get to 10% I think I've got about a stone to lose, I did 7kg in 8 weeks at the begining of the year, so 6kg in 12 weeks shouldn't be a problem, hopefully!
> 
> Maybe I could reset and try something like
> 
> ...


If i was you. Give it another week with the same weight. Then after try ramped sets, but I would do a minimum of 5KG between each weight.

Or try a 1x3 set with a higher weight then drop 20KG of the bar and then do 3 sets near faliure, but not reaching it. then add 2.5KG to both weights the following session.....and so on


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If i was you. Give it another week with the same weight. Then after try ramped sets, but I would do a minimum of 5KG between each weight.
> 
> Or try a 1x3 set with a higher weight then drop 20KG of the bar and then do 3 sets near faliure, but not reaching it. then add 2.5KG to both weights the following session.....and so on


Sounds good, next week is 1RM week, wanna see what I can get for the main 3 then I'll go back to 80kg and see what I can do


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

DL's tonight, only got 140 - 3x4 last time, but I'm going to belt up and try 142.5 - 3x?, I want 160x1 next week!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

142.5kg 3x3

*Hack Squat*

105kg - 3x10

*Seated Calf*

65kg - 4x8

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

66kg - 3x14

+abs


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

55kg - 3x4

*Pull Ups*

3x10

*DB Bench*

30kg - 3x9

*TBar Row*

45kg - 8, 8, 10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x13

+smashed arms

Decent session, will update next week with progress pics, arms are about 1inch bigger, but I'm also about 4kg heavier, I think training them twice a week has helped a lot.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loving the piri piri


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some great stuff here mate. You're pretty strong.

How many sets/reps for biceps/tricep isolation work do you do per week?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some great stuff here mate. You're pretty strong.
> 
> How many sets/reps for biceps/tricep isolation work do you do per week?


Cheers mate! Appreciate it  I just mix it up really, usually one heavy, one lighter for each, today was BB curl 3x6, Tricep push downs 3x8, bicep curls 2x10 1xF, close grip bench 3x12.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

No idea on macros, but mini protein pancakes <3


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

There's no way I could eat chicken near enough every day if it wasn't for nandos sauce :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

130kg x1

140kg x1 *NEW PB*

*Single Leg Ham Curls*

18kg - 3x12

*Leg Extension*

123kg - 3x12

*Stand calf raises*

61kg - 3x8

+abs



*140KG SQUAAAAAAT!*
​
Well happy with that, 130 went down and up with ease and well below paralel, so thought I'd give 140kg a go, it wasn't pretty and I just about made paralel, filmed it so will upload it to youtube tonight and get it up for the morning


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The road to greatness 

Well done man.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> The road to greatness
> 
> Well done man.


Well cutting starts next week, so it's all down here from now :lol: Video is almost done, forgot we have BT infinity now so it's pretty quick to photobucket


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lift starts at 0:20, like I say it was pretty much parallel but I would've liked an extra inch or two lower, 130kg went down with ease but I didn't film it


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one mate. I managed to see it 

The only thing i could add is just to try and hold your knees out where they were on the way up, just so they dont cave in :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one mate. I managed to see it
> 
> The only thing i could add is just to try and hold your knees out where they were on the way up, just so they dont cave in :laugh:


I did say it wasn't pretty! :lol: 130 was smooth as butter


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I did say it wasn't pretty! :lol: 130 was smooth as butter


Lol 140 is 140, you got low enough and you got it up and thats what counts.

You feeling that this training has been beneficial then mate? It was a bit of an eye opener for me.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lol 140 is 140, you got low enough and you got it up and thats what counts.
> 
> You feeling that this training has been beneficial then mate? It was a bit of an eye opener for me.


Definitely, I can't see me goin back to a bro split after doing upper/lower, when I get down to the same weight as the OP (76kg) I'll take all my measurements again and compare, I think my delts have come on quite a bit mainly due to facepulls and @simonthepieman suggesting cable side laterals! So if you're reading this Simon, thanks :beer:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Definitely, I can't see me goin back to a bro split after doing upper/lower, when I get down to the same weight as the OP (76kg) I'll take all my measurements again and compare, I think my delts have come on quite a bit mainly due to facepulls and @simonthepieman suggesting cable side laterals! So if you're reading this Simon, thanks :beer:


X2 he knows his sh1t and it doesn't need to be backed up by grams and grams of gear


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Very proud of you.

Are you doing my UL routine as well?

I should start charging!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Very proud of you.
> 
> Are you doing my UL routine as well?
> 
> I should start charging!


Cheers, buddy! I made mine myself and it's slightly different to yours (routine is in the second post on this thread), but you were the one that first put the idea in my head, so thanks


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Bench*

85kg x1

90kg x1 *NEW PB*

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 2x14

*Seated Row*

55kg - 3x10

*OP DB*

24kg - 9, 9, 7

*Chin Ups*

10, 10, 9

*Facepulls*

50kg - 3x14

+arms



*90kg BENCH*
​


No video this time as it's not majorly impressive, I was only planning for 85kg, but that went down and up easily so put an extra 5kg on and smashed it  My strength has really come on since starting U/L.

I've decided that from next week I'm subbing flat with incline bench, as upper chest has been neglected recently. I plan to switch it up every 8 weeks or so to help prevent stalling


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Faarking awesome buddy. Tremendous stuff!

90kg bench is impressive to some of us


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Faarking awesome buddy. Tremendous stuff!
> 
> 90kg bench is impressive to some of us


Hopefully it'll be 100kg by the end of the year!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Awesome work. When going for your 100KG attempt, make sure you have 2 x20s on each side. So much more satisfying.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Awesome work. When going for your 100KG attempt, make sure you have 2 x20s on each side. So much more satisfying.


And of course make loads of noise before so everyone looks at you, I'll be doing that tomorrow when I go for my 160 DL :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> And of course make loads of noise before so everyone looks at you, I'll be doing that tomorrow when I go for my 160 DL :lol:


The only issue is when doing for DL prs i often get light headed and passing out in front of everyone is not going to add to the cool factor!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

140 x1

150 x1

162.5 x1 *NEW PB*

*Hack Squat*

107.5kg - 3x9

*Seated Calf*

67.5kg - 4x8

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

72kg - 3x10

+abs



*162.5kg Deadliiiiiiift*
​
Weighed in at 80.5kg today, so finally hit that 2xbw DL   Wasn't too much of a struggle to get up, will upload the video in a bit.

Now off for a meal with the gf to celebrate my 21st, getting olddddddddddddddd!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lift starts about 0.19 seconds, no one with me so it's just on a bench again. You can't see the extra 1.25 plate, but it's there! :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Strapless as well mate. 

I'm certain you can lift 170 though mate, possibly more, looks comfortable.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've never used strays for deads, always have a box of chalk with me which makes a massive difference.

Looking back I probably could've pulled a bit more, but deads lifts are a risky exercise when your form starts going and I've done my back in once already lol, if I can hit 180 this time next year, I'll be happy.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I've never used strays for deads, always have a box of chalk with me which makes a massive difference.
> 
> Looking back I probably could've pulled a bit more, but deads lifts are a risky exercise when your form starts going and I've done my back in once already lol, if I can hit 180 this time next year, I'll be happy.


I'll really need to give chalk a try sometime.

Yes mate your right, i pretty much always lift at my limit, is usually 5 grinding reps. That being said, i think my 1rm deadlift i probably had another 5-10 kg in me but i suppose we know for next time lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'll really need to give chalk a try sometime.
> 
> Yes mate your right, i pretty much always lift at my limit, is usually 5 grinding reps. That being said, i think my 1rm deadlift i probably had another 5-10 kg in me but i suppose we know for next time lol


Couple quid mate!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mueller-Weight-Lifting-Chalk-Single/dp/B00562ILZS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367567018&sr=8-2&keywords=weight+lifting+chalk

This is the belt I use too, it's a bit pricey, but definitely worth it, 4" all round-

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-13mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


congratulations on the DL. Next stop 200KG 2.5 x BW. I reckon you will have that by easter next year easy. Aim for CHristmas.

PS if you ever describe 21 as old I will come to your house and break you


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice deadlifting, more than I ever managed natty.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

55kg - 5, 4, 4

*Pull Ups*

3x10

*DB Bench*

30kg - 10, 10, 9

*TBar Row*

20kg - 3x15

*DB Side laterals*

6kg - 3x10

Shoulder felt funny after MP so had to change my workout slightly


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

120kg 3x5

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

79kg - 3x12

*Leg Extension*

123kg - 3x13

*Stand calf raises*

61kg - 3x10

+abs


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Incline Bench*

65kg 3x6

*Cable Flies*

18kg - 2x14

*BB Row*

50kg - 8, 8, 10

*OP DB*

22kg - 10, 10, 9

*Chin Ups*

9, 9, 8

*Facepulls*

55kg - 3x12

Need to stop hitting failure as much, was completely dead by the end


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally got round to starting my cut today, diet-wise, I've really let myself go over the last 10 days, mainly because of my birthday..

Weighed in this morning at 82.7kg, I'm going to be trying out IF, easing my way into it with a 13 hour fast today, last thing I ate was at 11:30pm last night, so first meal will be at 12:30, 4 hours to go and not hungry so far


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The first few days can get rough, all I could think about was food! I'm fine on it now though.

How many cals below TDEE are you going?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> The first few days can get rough, all I could think about was food! I'm fine on it now though.
> 
> How many cals below TDEE are you going?


I haven't actually worked it out exactly lol, I think I'm on about 2200, so about 300 below maintenance. All I've done is miss breakfast and moved my second meal to within the eating window.

Did 12+1/2 hours today and that was fine, I'll do 13 tomorrow, then 14, 15, 16 in the next week or so, going straight to 16 would kill me! :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Beef burger, jacket p and broccoli, mmmmm


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

142.5kg - 3x4

*Hack Squat*

107.5kg - 3x10

*Seated Calf*

70kg - 8, 7, 7, 7

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

72kg - 3x13

+abs, 20 mins cardio

Starting to hit a plateau with deads I think, got an extra rep each set from the previous week though. Going to try 2 sets on 142.5 then 1 on 145 next week I think.

Forgot how boring cardio is! :lol: next week will be 2x LISS and 2x HIIT, not looking forward to it! Lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Water weight is dropping already, woke up 1kg lighter than yesterday, 81.7kg. Feeling leaner  Going for a 14 hour fast today 22:30-12:30.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

50kg - 7, 6, 6

*Pull Ups*

10, 10, 9

*DB Bench*

30kg - 10, 10, 9

*Seated Row*

55kg - 3x8

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x12

+arms

Think I've stalled with MP, so going to try lowering the weight slightly and upping the reps for 3x8

IF went well over the weekend, did two 16 hour fasts pretty easily. I think Sunday roast probably put me a bit over maintenance, but still woke up slightly lighter than Friday  First meal will be at 14:00 today, so that's another 16 hour.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

122.5kg 3x5

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

79kg - 3x12

*Leg Extension*

123kg - 3x13

*Stand calf raises*

61kg - 10, 11, 12

+abs

*Cardio*

5 min cycle to stretch

3 min treadmill warm up

5 min jog 10km/h

2 min cool down

Hate cutting, almost died on squats! :lol: Wanted to do more cardio but gym was closing.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


squats on low cals is minging. deadlifts are no holiday in the bahamas either!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> squats on low cals is minging. deadlifts are no holiday in the bahamas either!


Doesn't help that I work 8-4, then evening college 5:45-9:15, so I don't get to the gym till 9:30 and by then I'm dead! :death: :death:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Doesn't help that I work 8-4, then evening college 5:45-9:15, so I don't get to the gym till 9:30 and by then I'm dead! :death: :death:


I've switched from evenning to AM work out and much prefer it now. THe only thing i struggle with is actually havign a life in the evenings lol! I'm not used to it. Maybe I need an evening course


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've switched from evenning to AM work out and much prefer it now. THe only thing i struggle with is actually havign a life in the evenings lol! I'm not used to it. Maybe I need an evening course


I'm doing my AAT in accounting, got an exam tonight actually! I don't think I could handle waking up any earlier than I already do (7am lol)


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That squat... Mirin' hard.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That squat... Mirin' hard.


respect brah, we all gonna make it

.. :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Incline Bench*

62.5kg 3x6

*Seated Cable Flies*

10kg - 15, 15, 12

*Row machine*

40kg - 3x10

*OP DB*

22kg - 10, 9, 9

*Dead-Stop Chin Ups, Palms facing*

10kg - 5, 4, 4

*Facepulls*

55kg - 3x12

*Cardio*

10 mins HIIT, 5 bursts 10-20 seconds

Hate cutting, hate cardio :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Week 1 weigh in *

81.3kg this morning ~15/16% bf, so that's 1.4kg lost in a week which is great, although mainly water.

I'm hoping to be losing 0.75-1kg for the next couple of weeks and when it slows to 0.4/wk, I'll adjust kcals.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 1 weigh in *
> 
> 80.3kg this morning ~15/16% bf, so that's 2.4kg lost in a week which is great, although mainly water.
> 
> I'm hoping to be losing 0.75-1kg for the next couple of weeks and when it slows to 0.4/wk, I'll adjust kcals.


The first week always makes cutting seem easy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> The first week always makes cutting seem easy


I know lol, I did about a stone in 8 weeks from jan-feb this year, so I'm confident I can do the same in 12 weeks, goal weight is around 74-75kg.

Made a mistake yesterday, I was 81.3, not 80.3.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I know lol, I did about a stone in 8 weeks from jan-feb this year, so I'm confident I can do the same in 12 weeks, goal weight is around 74-75kg.
> 
> Made a mistake yesterday, I was 81.3, not 80.3.


Keep it up brother, I am down to under 80KG for the first time in about 9 months


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Keep it up brother, I am down to under 80KG for the first time in about 9 months


Took your time! haha, congratz mate, now you've beaten that hurdle hopefully the fat will be continue to fall off, have you got a set period for how long your cutting? Or are you just going until your happy?

I'm loosley following IF 16:8, although I don't train fasted, it's only been a week or so but I'd reccommend it.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Took your time! haha, congratz mate, now you've beaten that hurdle hopefully the fat will be continue to fall off, have you got a set period for how long your cutting? Or are you just going until your happy?
> 
> I'm loosley following IF 16:8, although I don't train fasted, it's only been a week or so but I'd reccommend it.


I am in a good space to keep cutting. I tend to do 3 weeks hardcore then a month off. I'm not competiting and have a bust social life, so no need to kill myself. I find it help retain strength and sanity. I think i have even gained some muscle on my arms and upper chest.

I do intermittent IF :lol: . I do it for a while a take day off hear and there. I tend to train fasted excluding a cappuccino on the way to the gym. Now that i've got used to it i find it quite easy.

If i can get to 78KG i imagine i will be pretty lean and ready for summer. So lets put that as a new goal


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh! haha. 78 Shouldn't take you more than a month or so if you stick at it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Oh! haha. 78 Shouldn't take you more than a month or so if you stick at it


cutting down drinking to just 2 days a week makes a massive difference.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> cutting down drinking to just 2 days a week makes a massive difference.


"Just" 2 days? Lol, I usually drink about once a fortnight as I have a gf so I don't need to get rat-assed and try and pull.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> "Just" 2 days? Lol, I usually drink about once a fortnight as I have a gf so I don't need to get rat-assed and try and pull.


She's my biggest drinking parter lol. My missus not yours. Since she gave up drinking for the rest of the month my weight is dropping off.

Considering I am small and she is 5 foot and 50kg we can put away serious amounts of red wine


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

How anyone can drink wine for pleasure I will never know. Cut looks like it is going well rob keep it up


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> How anyone can drink wine for pleasure I will never know. Cut looks like it is going well rob keep it up


I think it happens when you get old :rolleye: h34r:

Cheers mate, 16 hour fast today, breakfast is in 15 minutes and I can't wait! lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> How anyone can drink wine for pleasure I will never know. Cut looks like it is going well rob keep it up


Wine is a real mans drink. Dozens of roman gods can't be wrong


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got in on the myprotein glitch yesterday, 10kg for £80  :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

140kg - 3x5

*Hack Squat*

110kg - 3x8

*Seated Calf*

70kg -4x8

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

72kg - 3x14

*Cardio*

5 min walk, 7 min jog 10.5km/h, 3 min cool down

I know you shouldn't weight yourself everyday, but the scales are in my bathroom so I usually jump on them anyway, 80.7kg, so I'm on track to lose about 1kg this week


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


Nice 3 wheeler before the weekend


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice 3 wheeler before the weekend


3 Wheeler? :confused1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> 3 Wheeler? :confused1:


3 plates on each side of the bar on the deadlift :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 3 plates on each side of the bar on the deadlift :lol:


Ohhhh, got ya 

Yeah, I was going to try 145kg but I think my body is still adjusting to lower kcals, in a couple of weeks I'll move up slightly on the reps/weight if I can


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Good read mate! I wish my workouts were so strict. I get the feeling i might actually have to start making a routine tbh, always been my let down, iv always had set split days, but never to the point of each exercise, sets and reps...

Impressive dedication though mate, will keep watching


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

holtt said:


> Good read mate! I wish my workouts were so strict. I get the feeling i might actually have to start making a routine tbh, always been my let down, iv always had set split days, but never to the point of each exercise, sets and reps...
> 
> Impressive dedication though mate, will keep watching


Cheers mate :thumb: I've had a strict routine since I started stronglifts in September last year, what I think has really helped me is keeping a note of the weights/reps I use as I know what I have to beat from the previous session, up till September I was just kind of going to the gym and lifting whatever I felt like on the day, which is why I think my chest is slightly lagging behind my legs/back.

What're your current lifts for B/S/D?


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, i tend to remember the weights i was lifting previously, however i do TOO much isolation exercise.

At the minute I'm really focussing on cardio as much as weights anyway as i'm trying to lose this BF.

Bench 1RM is 110kg

Squat i cant do yet (hernia)

Deadlift i attempted and it hurt alot but this was 3 weeks ago.

You know what, im gonna go up and try it later, just to see if im fixed!

If i die, im blaming you mate.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

holtt said:


> Yeah, i tend to remember the weights i was lifting previously, however i do TOO much isolation exercise.
> 
> At the minute I'm really focussing on cardio as much as weights anyway as i'm trying to lose this BF.
> 
> ...


Impressive bench! Hahaha, okay  Just make sure you warm up with some light good mornings first, if your back starts to hurt and your gym has a 'hex' bar, give that a try instead.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

I wish my uni gym was good, my gym at home is quality, but university gym is often overcrowded and full of ******* not willing to try.

Yeah i was really impressed with my bench, 90kg was my 3rm 

Will give it a go today see how i do, do you train alone?

Also are you still taking that Pre?

iv always used grenade 50cal and had good results, however i once tried no explode, less crash, less buzz but made my heart race alll the time and i didnt enjoy it atall.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

holtt said:


> I wish my uni gym was good, my gym at home is quality, but university gym is often overcrowded and full of ******* not willing to try.
> 
> Yeah i was really impressed with my bench, 90kg was my 3rm
> 
> ...


No, my gym partner lives opposite me, that's the reason we're both so consistent, he's been lifting for longer than me and lifts more than me, but he's my bitch :lol: before he started training with me he'd never deadlifted and could only squat 70kg, know he's DL-152 3x5, S- 125 3x5, he's a short ass so puts on muscle quickly.

I finished the thunderbolt, was a great suppliment and I'd definitely reccommend it. Most pre's have creatine in and I don't want the bloat over summer, I'm doing to be trying a pot of DS Craze when I start bulking again, 8 weeks on, 4 off, probably alternating between thunderbolt + craze.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Yeah, I was going to try 145kg but I think my body is still adjusting to lower kcals, in a couple of weeks I'll move up slightly on the reps/weight if I can


Your body is ready.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Your body is ready.


I wish it was :death: I fuxking hate cutting, last year I was still on noob gains so could lose some weight and put on a bit of muscle, now I'm pretty much just maintaining each session


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dare I say I enjoy cutting because I get to rub it in my broscience loving girlfriends face.

Watching her eat her 5th tiny meal of the day whilst I eat a massive steak and all my daily carbs in the evening whilst getting visibally leaner each week.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I wish it was :death: I fuxking hate cutting, last year I was still on noob gains so could lose some weight and put on a bit of muscle, now I'm pretty much just maintaining each session


Don't mention my name ya boob!

You're squatting more than me, your deadlift could be amazing!

Holt off VXRO?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Great stuff mate. Well done on all those pb's. Will be following your cut closely for inspiration. Seems like we're all now cutting :laugh:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I am 6 weeks behind you lot and way fatter. This summer is going to be a hot sweaty one.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dare I say I enjoy cutting because I get to rub it in my broscience loving girlfriends face.
> 
> Watching her eat her 5th tiny meal of the day whilst I eat a massive steak and all my daily carbs in the evening whilst getting visibally leaner each week.


Same with my gf! "Your body will store fat if you fast" :nono: , or people at work when I have a chocolate bar "but you're dieting", -"IIFYM bitches"



Tom90 said:


> Don't mention my name ya boob!
> 
> You're squatting more than me, your deadlift could be amazing!
> 
> Holt off VXRO?


Yeah, 'the gym thread' is dead so I told him to join here, I'll delete my comment when he's seen 



bigtommay said:


> Great stuff mate. Well done on all those pb's. Will be following your cut closely for inspiration. Seems like we're all now cutting :laugh:


Cheers  probably could've squeeze out an extra 2.5kg on each, but still pretty happy with them. Well it is Summer time! lol. 11 weeks, 4 days till Ayia Napaaa and 6 kg to lose, should be easyyyy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I am 6 weeks behind you lot and way fatter. This summer is going to be a hot sweaty one.


Why can't you start earlier? Are you not clear of time on+pct? They say tren is a wonder drug, so you should be fine lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Why can't you start earlier? Are you not clear of time on+pct? They say tren is a wonder drug, so you should be fine lol


I messed my cycling times up this year going to plan it better next year. Will be soba on my Bday and wont be able to get to a festival or anything over summer either going to plan it better in future. Even on 1st july I am probably 3 or 4 weeks short of time on = time off anyway but really want to get competing asap.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I messed my cycling times up this year going to plan it better next year. Will be soba on my Bday and wont be able to get to a festival or anything over summer either going to plan it better in future. Even on 1st july I am probably 3 or 4 weeks short of time on = time off anyway but really want to get competing asap.


Competing in BB or PL?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Competing in BB or PL?


PL or strongman hopefully unsure on which one yet. Would also like to do try body building at some point but not for a few years give the other 2 a whirl first.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> PL or strongman hopefully unsure on which one yet. Would also like to do try body building at some point but not for a few years give the other 2 a whirl first.


All the greats started as powerlifters, so makes sense to do it that way :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

50kg - 7, 7, 6

*Weighted dead stop pull Ups*

10kg - 3x4

*DB Bench*

32kg - 3x7

*Seated cables Row*

40kg - 3x10

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x12

*Cardio*

Spinning bike, 10 minutes, 7 x 10-15 second bursts

Almost threw up after HIIT, seriously killed me.

Stalled on pull ups recently so going to add some weight for the next 4 weeks and see how I do after that, I'll also be a few kg lighter so should make things easier.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've followed Elliot Hulse on YT for ages and this is awesome, realised a couple things wrong with my form, like my head not being tucked and that my back should arched slightly more, looking forward to this Thursdays session now!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting. I always keep an arch in the back. Pulling shoulders towards my bum like pieman recommends, However i don't think i ever tuck my chin in on the way down.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Same with my gf! "Your body will store fat if you fast" :nono: , or people at work when I have a chocolate bar "but you're dieting", -"IIFYM bitches"
> 
> Yeah, 'the gym thread' is dead so I told him to join here, I'll delete my comment when he's seen
> 
> Cheers  probably could've squeeze out an extra 2.5kg on each, but still pretty happy with them. Well it is Summer time! lol. 11 weeks, 4 days till Ayia Napaaa and 6 kg to lose, should be easyyyy


seen it pal 

Want my journal now so i can updatttte

Did squats today mate, bar was comfy, 60 was comfy, 80 was comfy, 4 reps in, ping hammy began to hurt.

Weight was comfy, hernia held up okay, ached a bit but nothing major. 1st leg session in 2 months (bad i know but been too scared as you can understand)

hopefully just a light pull but really enjoyed them!

will try deads this week let you know how it goes.

sorry to bump your thread haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

every video you watch or hear someone give tips is slightly different. Tbh after hours of videos and looking into it I am still not sure the correct way. Then you watch PL and strongmen competing at top level and alot of their technique is what alot on here would class as bad so I actually stopped caring about it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Lower A*

*Squat*

120kg 3x5

*Single Leg Ham Curls*

18kg - 3x10

*Leg Extension*

130kg - 3x10

*Stand calf raises*

41kg - 20, 20, 18

+abs

*Cardio*

Warm up, 5 minute jog, 5 minute incline walk

Diet went to absolute sh*t over the weekend, my girlfriend's given me her cold so I stuffed about 3500kcals on both days, weigh in is tomorrow, but I still think I'll have lost 0.5kg.

Becuase of my cold and no spotter, I dropped the weight on squats a bit, went deeper than usual but it was surprisingly easy! Also going to be switching up the rep range with calf raises.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got bored at work today and made up a 3500kcal diet that I'd use if I wanted to get on cycle.. been talking to the guy on reception recently, he's 20, done 2 cycles and is 90kg at ~5'9

The dark side is tempting me :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Got bored at work today and made up a 3500kcal diet that I'd use if I wanted to get on cycle.. been talking to the guy on reception recently, he's 20, done 2 cycles and is 90kg at ~5'9
> 
> The dark side is tempting me :lol:


Yeah but his pee pee will probably be broke by 25 :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Incline Bench*

65kg 3x6

*Seated Cable Flies*

12kg - 3x12

*Row machine*

40kg - 3x12

*OP DB*

22kg - 9, 10, 10

*Dead-Stop Chin Ups, Palms facing*

10kg - 3x5

*Facepulls*

55kg - 3x14

*Cardio*

10 mins HIIT, 5 bursts 10-20 seconds

Pretty good session session considering I'm still a bit ill, HIIT was definitely a bit more of a killer though, was hard to catch my breath as I could barely breath through my nose :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 1 weigh in *
> 
> 81.3kg this morning ~15/16% bf, so that's 1.4kg lost in a week which is great, although mainly water.
> 
> I'm hoping to be losing 0.75-1kg for the next couple of weeks and when it slows to 0.4/wk, I'll adjust kcals.


*Week 2 weigh in *

80.4kg ~15/16%

-0.9kg  Not bad seeing as I did about 6500-7000kcals over the weekend.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 2 weigh in *
> 
> 80.4kg ~15/16%
> 
> -0.9kg  Not bad seeing as I did about 6500-7000kcals over the weekend.


Good work man! Water losses are crazy i find, accounts for so much unwanted bulk!

You using any thermo's or bcaa's?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

holtt said:


> Good work man! Water losses are crazy i find, accounts for so much unwanted bulk!
> 
> You using any thermo's or bcaa's?


Well I've read that it takes about 3-4 weeks for your creatine levels to return to baseline, so hopefully in the next couple of weeks all the water weight will have gone and I'll be leaner and more vascular, I want to be in good shape for NASS festival in July and shredded for Napa in August, so plenty of time 

I take thermopure sometimes pre-workout when I remember to, I don't take any BCAAs, but I don't train fasted.

IF is getting slightly easier, hardest part is around 10am, but a green tea usually keeps me happy till 2


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Well I've read that it takes about 3-4 weeks for your creatine levels to return to baseline, so hopefully in the next couple of weeks all the water weight will have gone and I'll be leaner and more vascular, I want to be in good shape for NASS festival in July and shredded for Napa in August, so plenty of time
> 
> I take thermopure sometimes pre-workout when I remember to, I don't take any BCAAs, but I don't train fasted.
> 
> IF is getting slightly easier, hardest part is around 10am, but a green tea usually keeps me happy till 2


Yeah would explain why im experiencing sudden losses now..

I lost 1lb in my first 2 weeks, this week iv lost 3 lbs

Admittedly im dieting fully strict too but, would explain my sudden drop!

yeah you'll easy do that i reckon, i dont see why you wont be! Will look class when bf is LOWWW.

Ahh i train cardio fasted a few times before uni and stuff.

Hmm my window is 12-8, is that correct? or? I get hungry at like half 9/10 when the lads are all eating


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Great work mate. Sounds like it's going well so far and your bf is already lowish.

Question for you....are you doing a refeed day and if so how often? I start my cut today and this is the last thing for me to incorporate. I'm thinking every 7-10 days i'll add one in.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

holtt said:


> Yeah would explain why im experiencing sudden losses now..
> 
> I lost 1lb in my first 2 weeks, this week iv lost 3 lbs
> 
> ...


12-8 seems fine, mine's 2pm-10pm as sometime I train late so can't get my calories in in time. Good thing about IF is that if your weight lose stalls and you don't wanna lower your calories, you can just reduce your eating window by an hour 

Try having a green tea around 9/10am, you can get flavoured ones cheap from tescos. Green tea extract is in pretty much every 'diet pill' as it's a natural hunger surpressor


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Great work mate. Sounds like it's going well so far and your bf is already lowish.
> 
> Question for you....are you doing a refeed day and if so how often? I start my cut today and this is the last thing for me to incorporate. I'm thinking every 7-10 days i'll add one in.


I had a binge over the weekend because I was ill, but I don't think refeeds are necessary until you get down to 12-13% / if your weighloss stalls, although it's good for your sanity to 'cheat' every now again. I have a kitkat most days (100kcals) instead of a pre-gym banana, that usually keeps me happy lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I had a binge over the weekend because I was ill, but I don't think refeeds are necessary until you get down to 12-13% / if your weighloss stalls, although it's good for your sanity to 'cheat' every now again. I have a kitkat most days (100kcals) instead of a pre-gym banana, that usually keeps me happy lol


Makes sense mate. I'll start out initially at 10-14 and reduce as i get leaner. I prefer to keep weekends less strict anyway.

Oh man, i enjoy a kit kat with my tea :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

140kg - 3x5

*Hack Squat*

110kg - 3x9

*Seated Calf*

60kg -4x12

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

79kg - 3x10

*Cardio*

15 min walk, 5 incline, 7km/h

Nothing exciting, maintaining strength and losing weight so thing's are going well. Weighed in this morning 79.9kg  Just got to keep it up over the weekend!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


I've not trained this week due to injury. Still going to squeeze in my weekly cheat day 

did you not feel like going for 142.5 for shuts and giggles?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've not trained this week due to injury. Still going to squeeze in my weekly cheat day
> 
> did you not feel like going for 142.5 for shuts and giggles?


My deads are always a struggle, if I maintain 140 while dropping some bf, I'll be happy


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper B*
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


*Upper B*

*Military Press*

50kg - 3x7

*Weighted dead stop pull Ups*

10kg - 3x5

*DB Bench*

32kg - 3x7

*Seated cables Row*

40kg - 3x12

*Cable Side laterals*

10kg - 3x12

*Cardio*

Spinning bike, 10 minutes, 7 x 10-15 second bursts



robdobbie said:


> *Lower A*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Squat*

120kg 3x3

*Single Leg Ham Curls*

18kg - 3x10

*Leg Extension*

130kg - 3x10

*Stand calf raises*

48kg - 15x48

No abs, was dying

*Cardio*

None


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Was ridiculously hungover for yesterdays lower session, haven't been out in a while and it was £2 drinks all night..

Diet went to sh!t over the weekend, not looking to this weeks weigh in, definitely not going to be sub 80. I'm going out this weekend then that'll be it till holiday, will have about 8 and half weeks to lose 5-6kg


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Upper A*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Upper A*

*Incline Bench*

67.5kg - 6, 5, 5

*Seated Cable Flies*

12kg - 3x12

*Row machine*

42.5kg - 3x10

*OP DB*

22kg - 3x10

*Dead-Stop Chin Ups, Palms facing*

10kg - 3x5

*Facepulls*

59kg - 3x10

*Cardio*

20mins LISS


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Lower B*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


*Lower B*

*Deadlifts*

140kg - 3x5

*Hack Squat*

-

*Seated Calf*

60kg -4x12

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

-

*Cardio*

15 min walk LISS

Knee was hurting a lot today, no idea why, so gave hacks and extensions a miss


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 2 weigh in *
> 
> 80.4kg ~15/16%
> 
> -0.9kg  Not bad seeing as I did about 6500-7000kcals over the weekend.


*Week 3 weigh in *

80.2kg ~15/16%

-0.2kg :no: Not great, the weekend diet was completely sh!t, I'm going out again this weekend, but then that's pretty much it until holiday, going to step up the diet big time then


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Haven't uploaded a pic in a while. Turkey, sweet potato and beans


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*NEW ROUTINE UPDATE*
​
Had a mental week at work so haven't been on here much, but all is back to normal now 

I've decided to stop the upper/lower whilst I'm cutting and go back to a 4 day bro split, U/L was great for strength gains during my bulk, but it kills you on a calorie deficit, plus training legs twice a week +cardio is horrible. So yesterdays session..

*Wheels*

*Squat*

120kg 3x5

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

86kg - 3x8

*Leg Extension*

130kg - 3x10

*Stand calf raises*

48kg - 3x15

*Lunges*

20kg - 6 lengths, (90-120 steps)

+abs/obliques

Those lunges killed me! First time I've done them properly I think, destroyed my abductors. Serious doms this morning.

Happy with my squat form and strength atm, so goal is to just maintain and increase everything else, ab work has also been stepped up, felt lean-ish this morning, weigh day tomorrow.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Tits and Triceps*

*Incline Bench*

67.2kg 3x6

*Flat DB Bench*

32kg - 8, 8, 7

*Seated Flies*

12kg - 12, 12, 10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 4x8

*Tricep Stuff*

Dips

OH Extensions

Kickbacks

*Chest Press Machine*

48kg 3x12

Felt good to be able to really push myself and not have to worry about being fatigued later on.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 3 weigh in *
> 
> 80.2kg ~15/16%
> 
> -0.2kg :no: Not great, the weekend diet was completely sh!t, I'm going out again this weekend, but then that's pretty much it until holiday, going to step up the diet big time then


*Week 4 weigh in *

79.3kg ~15%

-0.9kg  Much better weight lose this week, that mandy fueled dnb rave saturday night must've done some good! :lol:

Fly out to napa 8 weeks today, 4kg to lose, easy!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I fly out on the 11th, you jealous? :tongue:

Btw, how many cals are you on now? I'm on 3000, doing IF, doing fasted cardio, taking 80mcg clen, and I'm constantly hovering around 86kg..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I fly out on the 11th, you jealous? :tongue:
> 
> Btw, how many cals are you on now? I'm on 3000, doing IF, doing fasted cardio, taking 80mcg clen, and I'm constantly hovering around 86kg..


How long you going out for?

Not sure if I'm honest, around 2000. I'm not starving, my strength in the gym is being maintained and I'm loosing weight, so everything's going well :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> How long you going out for?
> 
> Not sure if I'm honest, around 2000. I'm not starving, my strength in the gym is being maintained and I'm loosing weight, so everything's going well :thumb:


Til the end of October 

Glad it's working our for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Til the end of October
> 
> Glad it's working our for you :thumbup1:


That's a long time, for work?

When does your new journal start?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> That's a long time, for work?
> 
> When does your new journal start?


Yeah I work out there all the time, just on UK leave at the mo!

Umm next Tuesday is when my next cycle starts so probably around then. I'll link you to it when I'm done, if you want?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Yeah I work out there all the time, just on UK leave at the mo!
> 
> Umm next Tuesday is when my next cycle starts so probably around then. I'll link you to it when I'm done, if you want?


Thought you did. Yes mate, link it here when it's up.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Back & Bis*

*Deadlift*

140kg - 3x5

*Pull ups*

BW - 3x7

*Seated Rows*

48kg - 3x10

*Pull ups*

BW - 3x5

*Bicep Stuff*

DB Curls x4

Had a crap session, training partner came home earlier than usual so I didn't leave it long enough between dinner and training and spent the whole session trying not to throw up!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now I'm back to a 4 day body split, I'm thinking of replacing deads with rack pulls so I can hit my back harder, also, recently my form has been a bit crap with deads, the only reason I can think of is it's because I'm cutting and have less energy.

Anyone had any success with swapping deads and rack pulls?

*edit:* will also be swapping leg curls for SLDL on leg day


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

First Subbed thread ha. Goodluck


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Delts, Traps and a bit of calves*

*DB OH Press*

24kg - 3x8

*Seated Laterals*

8kg - 10, 10, 10, 8

*Front Raises*

8kg - 4x8

*Face Pulls*

50kg - 3x15

*Hex Bar Shrugs*

80kg - 3x10

*Seated Calf Raises*

60kg - 4x12


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

1000 posts


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice one mate, keep it going, I have been SLACKING so bad since thursday, poor diet, no gym, not good. Back on it later I think right now I'm too hungover.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

MakkaL said:


> Nice one mate, keep it going, I have been SLACKING so bad since thursday, poor diet, no gym, not good. Back on it later I think right now I'm too hungover.


Drinking on orals probably isn't a good idea mate lol


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Drinking on orals probably isn't a good idea mate lol


Yeah I know mate. I know.

That's the last of that, cant wait to start some test!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

MakkaL said:


> Yeah I know mate. I know.
> 
> That's the last of that, cant wait to start some test!


Me too, I'm thinking about starting end of September/start of October so that last pin will be just before new years eve, I'd start earlier but I don't want PCT to be during December, so I can still drink on Christmas/NYE.

Moving house in the next couple of weeks, so when that finishes, I'll be starting to order things :devil2:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice one fella, good luck.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

A little update pic.

I'm around 15% bf, so look nothing like this without tensing and very good downlighting, but it's nice to see some abs again, will update with my leg session in the morning, I'm dead


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Wheels*

*Squat*

120kg 3x5

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

86kg - 3x9

*Leg Extension*

130kg - 3x10

*Seated calf raises*

62.5kg - 3x12

*Lunges*

20kg - 6 lengths, (90-120 steps)

+abs/obliques

Nothing exciting, had to do seated calves due to sunburn on my shoulders lol. Strength is maintaining, bf is very slowly falling, although my gf has given me her cold again :cursing: so I'm having breakfast and probably eating around maintenance.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In very good nick mate. (****)

You're going to do splendid on aas.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> In very good nick mate. (****)
> 
> You're going to do splendid on aas.


Thanks mate, I'm really happy with the progress I've made over the last 17 months  Think I'm going to do a 14 week cycle and hope to gain at least 10kgs, not really fussed about fat gain, hopefully I won't go over 20% though


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Thanks mate, I'm really happy with the progress I've made over the last 17 months  Think I'm going to do a 14 week cycle and hope to gain at least 10kgs, not really fussed about fat gain, hopefully I won't go over 20% though


Well it'll be the ideal time for gaining a little fat anyway mate.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


Good job, whats your diet on a day to day basis looking like?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Well it'll be the ideal time for gaining a little fat anyway mate.


Xmas dinner on cycle will be a massive feast! 



goldenballs23 said:


> Good job, whats your diet on a day to day basis looking like?


When I'm not ill, I loosly follow IF. Eating window is generally 15:9-16:8 depending on how hungry I am.

Chicken ~200g, rice 50g, Veg

Apple, Nuts 30-40g

2x Brown bread, 2x Large Hardboiled Eggs

Whey

Gym

Whey

Meat/Fish, Sweet potato, Veg

0% Fat natural greek yogurt

I'm not actually sure how many calories this is tbh, around 2000, I've been giving in to 2 bar kitkat most days as well which needs to be stopped as I'm getting closer to my holiday lol

I don't know if IF has really helped me lose anymore weight, but it's definitely a good hunger surpressor, I usually have a green tea around 10:30am which keeps me going till my first meal.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Also going to start doing morning fasted cardio in July, not looking forward to waking up earlier :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good.

May aswell do 15 or you will just have 2 ml of test left over. How long are you running dbol for?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Looking good.
> 
> May aswell do 15 or you will just have 2 ml of test left over. How long are you running dbol for?


Cheers, mate 

If the amps are all full then I'll do a 15 week, but looking at the 'real or fake' section, some UG labs aren't always full, so 14 weeks if they're slightly under, but I'll see when I finally get around to ordering some.

1-15 - 500mg test-e

1-6 - 40mg Dbol

2-15 - 0.25mg EOD adex (will adjust if needed)

3-17 - HCG 1000iu

17-21 - Nolva 20/20/20/20

17-21 - Clomid 100/50/50/25

PCT extra sups will be things like zink & magnesium, vit D, etc.

Diet will start at 3500k, 300 Pro, 350 Carb, 115 Fat


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds good, should get good results. I would do another couple of weeks on the dbol love the strength gains off it. Fastest gains for me were when dbol and test were both working aswell.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Sounds good, should get good results. I would do another couple of weeks on the dbol love the strength gains off it. Fastest gains for me were when dbol and test were both working aswell.


Well they're usually sold 10mg x 100, to do 40mg for 6 weeks I'll need 168 tabs, so will have about 30 left over if I decide I want to up the dose slightly or carry it on for a week or two, some people say they get loss of appetite on dbol, if that happens I'll only run it for 6.

I've heard milk thistle is a waste of money, so I'm going to do some research on foods and vitamins that can aid the liver and try and add them to my diet, I know the 'damage' to the liver is just overplayed by the media, but can't hurt to be safe if I do run it for 8 weeks.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just don't booze and drink plenty of water and you should be fine, unless you had something wrong with your liver in the first place. It did effect my appetite but could still force down the food.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Just don't booze and drink plenty of water and you should be fine, unless you had something wrong with your liver in the first place. It did effect my appetite but could still force down the food.


I'm not much of a drinker these days so that won't be a problem. I've forgotten, how much water is reccommended when you're on dbol? 4 Litres?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I'm not much of a drinker these days so that won't be a problem. I've forgotten, how much water is reccommended when you're on dbol? 4 Litres?


I drank 4-5 litres, have alot in shakes and was always thirsty from the food so wasn't a struggle. Nobody really seems to use milk thistle would be surprised if it made much if any of a difference. Would definitely keep a couple of cardio sessions In a week well you bulk, wish I had done that fitness got pretty bad from the fast weight gain. Will never leave out cardio again.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I drank 4-5 litres, have alot in shakes and was always thirsty from the food so wasn't a struggle. Nobody really seems to use milk thistle would be surprised if it made much if any of a difference. Would definitely keep a couple of cardio sessions In a week well you bulk, wish I had done that fitness got pretty bad from the fast weight gain. Will never leave out cardio again.


Good shout on the cardio, hadn't even thought of that! I have taurine for the pumps, will try and do 10 minutes on the cross trainer a few times a week


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Good shout on the cardio, hadn't even thought of that! I have taurine for the pumps, will try and do 10 minutes on the cross trainer a few times a week


Yeah all your cardio might have to be on the cross trainer or bike, jogging and treadmills are a no go for me because of pumps even with taurine, some people don't even get them though you might be lucky.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Tits and Triceps*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Tits and Triceps*

*Incline Bench*

70kg - 6, 5, 4.5 (lol)

*Flat DB Bench*

32kg - 8, 7, 7

*Seated Flies*

12kg - 12, 10, 10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 4x8

*Tricep Stuff*

Dips

OH Extensions

Kickbacks

Trained solo yesterday, couldn't get the bar up on incline bench and had to do the roll of shame, which is a bit awkward on incline! Put me off for the rest of the session, hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 4 weigh in *
> 
> 79.3kg ~15%
> 
> ...


*Week 5 weigh in *

79.1kg ~15%

-0.2kg Well this isn't to bad a loss seeing as I've been eating around maintenance for the past 3/4 days, plus Saturday was a massive cheat day, must've had about 1000kcals+ of BBQ and Beer..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/229855-tom90s-journal.html

Get in here


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Rack Pulls*

150kg - 3x5

*Pull ups*

BW - 3x7

*DB Rows*

30kg - 3x10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*

36kg - 3x12

*Bicep Stuff*

DB Curls x3

Hammers x3

Rack pulls felt gooooood! Could feel it my lower back a lot more than deads and was able to keep my back much straighter, going to be sticking with them for the forseeable future, also had a lot more energy for the rest of the session.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone else notice that everything tastes 100x better if it's the first thing you've eaten to break a fast? Just a cashew nut whilst waiting for my chicken and rice to heat up, tastes incredible!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think food on a morning tastes worse, have no appetite on a morning and have to force breakfast down.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I love food all the time mate


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I think food on a morning tastes worse, have no appetite on a morning and have to force breakfast down.


Well my first meal isn't until 1pm, so it's not really morning lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts, Traps and a bit of calves*
> 
> *DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts, Traps and a bit of calves*

*DB OH Press*

24kg - 8, 8, 9

*Seated Laterals*

8kg - 4x10

*Front Raises*

8kg - 8, 8, 9, 12

*Face Pulls*

55kg - 3x14

*Hex Bar Shrugs*

90kg - 3x10

*Seated Calf Raises*

62.5kg - 4x12


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not a great weekend for the diet, Saturday I was boredum eating and I took my dad out for a massive curry with plenty of beer yesterday..

Natty cutting journals are really fuxking boring aren't they? In other news, I ordered some Fuerza Test E yesterday :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

Still got 3 months before I start, but want to get everything early to make sure the site I'm using is legit and so I don't forget anything.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Not a great weekend for the diet, Saturday I was boredum eating and I took my dad out for a massive curry with plenty of beer yesterday..
> 
> Natty cutting journals are really fuxking boring aren't they? In other news, I ordered some Fuerza Test E yesterday :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:
> 
> Still got 3 months before I start, but want to get everything early to make sure the site I'm using is legit and so I don't forget anything.


Lol.

I had a rock n roll weekend of drugs booze and Asian food, chocolate and a fry up and weighed in lighter.

The body works in mysterious ways


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


*Wheels*

*Squat*

120kg 3x5

*Double Leg Ham Curls*

86kg - 3x10

*Leg Extension*

130kg - 3x11

*Standing calf raises*

55kg - 3x12

*Lunges*

20kg - 6 lengths, (90-120 steps)

+abs/obliques

Squats were a struggle yesterday, I hate cutting.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Tits and Triceps*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Tits and Triceps*

*Incline Bench*

70kg - 3x5

*Flat DB Bench*

32kg - 7, 7, 6

*Seated Flies*

12kg - 12, 11, 10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 4x8

*Tricep Stuff*

Dips

OH Extensions

Was feeling dead before this workout but forgot to have any caffeine :thumbdown:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 5 weigh in *
> 
> 79.1kg ~15%
> 
> -0.2kg Well this isn't to bad a loss seeing as I've been eating around maintenance for the past 3/4 days, plus Saturday was a massive cheat day, must've had about 1000kcals+ of BBQ and Beer..


*Week 6 weigh in*

78.6kg ~14/15%

-0.5kg Not bad, need to sort it out at the weekends though, going to try a fasted arms/cardio session on Saturday.

Got NASS festival in 3 weeks, would like to be 77kg for it.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Little pic whoring for you (no)homos










Will update with session in a bit, nothing exciting as always lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some nick mate. Great progress. You've actually got the sort of phsyiqye i'm aiming for. (Obviously in the most **** way possible :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Some nick mate. Great progress. You've actually got the sort of phsyiqye i'm aiming for. (Obviously in the most **** way possible :lol:


Cheers buddy, it's a good picture tbh, I'm still a bit 'pumped' from back and bi's, my arms are only 14" cold now I've got to ~14%bf

When I get on cycle I'm planning to give the arms a quick blast at home every/every other morning before work, I have 20ml of T400, so will be doing 1.25ml (500mg) for 16 weeks, hopefully I can get them up to 15-16" cold


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers buddy, it's a good picture tbh, I'm still a bit 'pumped' from back and bi's, my arms are only 14" cold now I've got to ~14%bf
> 
> When I get on cycle I'm planning to give the arms a quick blast at home every/every other morning before work, I have 20ml of T400, so will be doing 1.25ml (500mg) for 16 weeks, hopefully I can get them up to 15-16" cold


How much arm size have you lost?

Couldnt tell from the pic, they have good shape to them.

Looking forward to your aas journal. This one along with piemans are my two most anticipated lol. Two nattys going to the darkside.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How much arm size have you lost?
> 
> Couldnt tell from the pic, they have good shape to them.
> 
> Looking forward to your aas journal. This one along with piemans are my two most anticipated lol. Two nattys going to the darkside.


Only about half an inch, but half an inch on arms is a lot! :lol: Most of the fat on them is gone, but I still wanna drop another 3kg so I'll probably lose about 0.25 more

I don't start until 14/9  last pin will be the weekend before new years eve


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Rack Pulls*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Rack Pulls*

155kg - 3x4

*Lat pull downs*

61kg - 3x10

*DB Rows*

30kg - 3x10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*

36kg - 3x14

*Bicep Stuff*

20kg - 21's x3

Hammers

Love how vascular my forearms get on back day, finally have that vein back that runs from wrist to delt


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good lifting mate. I got close to mt target weight on my cut but my BF is much higher than I expected.

Now that I am nuclear I'm unsure whether to cut more is a waste


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Good lifting mate. I got close to mt target weight on my cut but my BF is much higher than I expected.
> 
> Now that I am nuclear I'm unsure whether to cut more is a waste


If you continue cutting it will be a waste and only for your own vanity reasons, make the most of it while you can mate!

I'd just eat at 300 over maintenance for the first week, 400 the next, 500, etc. you'll probably lose BF and gain weight, if you're on for 8 weeks you should at least gain 4kgs


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> If you continue cutting it will be a waste and only for your own vanity reasons, make the most of it while you can mate!
> 
> I'd just eat at 300 over maintenance for the first week, 400 the next, 500, etc. you'll probably lose BF and gain weight, if you're on for 8 weeks you should at least gain 4kgs


that's kinda what I was thinking. I'm going equalise calories over the weekend and bring things up slowly during the week and aim for 3K and adjust from there. If i could gain 4KG lean i would be ecstatic. Add some fat loss. It would be amazing. even if i could manage a net 4KG composition change that would be epic in 8 weeks.

I've started back on the creatine too, so that should give me a cheeky KG in water gains :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Will update delts when I'm on PC

Dbol, clomid, nolva and adex all came in the post today :devil2:  :devil2: Just need to get some pins, HCG and bac water closer to the time and I'm g2g


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How often do you jab t400 mate. Is it more frequent due to prop?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> How often do you jab t400 mate. Is it more frequent due to prop?


If it has different esters in the blend, you still only pin it every week. I've had this debate before cause Fuerza's T400 has prop in it, I thought what's the point in the prop if it only has a 2 day active life. I guess it's kind of like a Sustanon blend where you get a constant peak of testosterone because of how the different esters work.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How often do you jab t400 mate. Is it more frequent due to prop?





Tom90 said:


> If it has different esters in the blend, you still only pin it every week. I've had this debate before cause Fuerza's T400 has prop in it, I thought what's the point in the prop if it only has a 2 day active life. I guess it's kind of like a Sustanon blend where you get a constant peak of testosterone because of how the different esters work.


I'll only be getting 30mg prop each 500mg jab, so not worth jabbing more than once a week imo, the rest is made up of test c & e (slightly more e than c) it's a strange blend and I could've just gone for straight ethanate, but liked the idea of having a bit of prop to get me going in the beginning mixed with the dbol. After it's built up a few weeks into the cycle, it won't make a difference.

Actually quite tempted to start pinning as soon as I get back from holiday! But I don't want to be in pct during December so I can have a couple beers over the Xmas period, can't wait to smash 1000's of kcals over Xmas and not put on (much) fat :lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts, Traps and a bit of calves*
> 
> *DB OH Press*
> 
> ...


I think this is reps/weights I did, forgot to bring my phone to work this morning.

*Delts, Traps and a bit of calves*

*DB OH Press*

24kg - 8, 9, 9

*Seated Laterals*

8kg - 4x10

*Front Raises*

8kg - 8, 9, 9, 11

*Face Pulls*

34kg - 3x14 (i think)

*Hex Bar Shrugs*

90kg - 3x10

*Seated Calf Raises*

Cba'd (did plenty of incline treadmill after so that counts lol)

Been looking online at facepulls and I've been doing them wrong!! Before I had the pulley at shoulder height and pulling to shoulders (which is really more of a row).

I've now changed the pulley to highest setting + pulling to eyes whilst kind of pushing my elbows down slightly and squeezing, can really feel it in the rear delts now


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Free box of cookies*
​
If anyone's interested, here's a code for 12 free MP cookies

4094-0ABB-46CE

*Minimum spend of £25*. I don't need anything from MP as I already have 10kg of whey I got for £80 and just won another 2.5kg of casein protein from matrix nutrition


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@bigtommay @Tom90 @kingdale

My source messed up my pct order so sent the rest of it today and gave me a free vial of prop! Dunno what I'm gunna do with it though? Don't think I'll need it to kick start as I have the dbol, and wouldn't wanna use it to bridge between last jab and PCT

Should I just save it for a cycle in the future? Or get rid of it somehow...........


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> @bigtommay @Tom90 @kingdale
> 
> My source messed up my pct order so sent the rest of it today and gave me a free vial of prop! Dunno what I'm gunna do with it though? Don't think I'll need it to kick start as I have the dbol, and wouldn't wanna use it to bridge between last jab and PCT
> 
> Should I just save it for a cycle in the future? Or get rid of it somehow...........


What is it exactly mate?

Also whats this 10kg whey for 80quid? Is that MP?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What is it exactly mate?
> 
> Also whats this 10kg whey for 80quid? Is that MP?


10ml of Test prop 100.

Yeah, was when they had that glitch on their site so you could get 30% of everything, should've ordered 20kg lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nothing wrong with using it to bridge to PCT, I did it on my first cycle. 1ml EOD, the active life is only around 2 days so you can start PCT 2 days after your first jab.

Like you said, you don't need a kickstart with dbol..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Nothing wrong with using it to bridge to PCT, I did it on my first cycle. 1ml EOD, the active life is only around 2 days so you can start PCT 2 days after your first jab.
> 
> Like you said, you don't need a kickstart with dbol..


How many weeks was your first cycle? I have enough for 16 weeks @ 500mg.

I suppose I can decide if I want to or not depending on my results, I want at least 12kgs


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Tits and Triceps*
> 
> *Incline Bench*
> 
> ...


*Tits and Triceps*

*Incline Bench*

70kg - 5, 6, 6

*Flat DB Bench*

32kg - 7, 7, 7

*Seated Flies*

12kg - 12, 12, 10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 4x8

*Tricep Stuff*

Dips

OH Extensions

Rope Pull down

DB Bench was difficult, going down to the 30's next time, chest dips were a lot easier though


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 6 weigh in*
> 
> 78.6kg ~14/15%
> 
> ...


*Week 7 weigh in*

77.4kg ~14/15%

-1.2kg Had another sh!t weekend with the diet, got on the scales Monday to be *79.1!!* Dropped the carbs from my dinner the last 2 days so that's probably why I'm a lot lighter.

Determinded to keep it in check this weekend, cardio is going up to 30 mins LISS 5 days a week, want another 0.75kg by next week! Now I'm 100% on my cycle I'm not fussed about minor strength losses.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> How many weeks was your first cycle? I have enough for 16 weeks @ 500mg.
> 
> I suppose I can decide if I want to or not depending on my results, I want at least 12kgs


Mine was 14weeks of T400 followed by 3 weeks of injectable dbol and test prop.

Crikey 12kgs!!! Is this gonna be an all out bulk?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Mine was 14weeks of T400 followed by 3 weeks of injectable dbol and test prop.
> 
> Crikey 12kgs!!! Is this gonna be an all out bulk?


I can't remember, what weight + bf did you start at? and what was your final weight + bf%? I know you did dnp so didn't gain as much as you'd have liked.

Well 12kg is only a gain of 0.75kg a week, which sounds do-able? Although I know gains will slow, maybe 8-10kg should be my aim? Yeah it's going to be an all out bulk, as long as I don't go over 20% bf I'll be happy.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I can't remember, what weight + bf did you start at? and what was your final weight + bf%? I know you did dnp so didn't gain as much as you'd have liked.
> 
> Well 12kg is only a gain of 0.75kg a week, which sounds do-able? Although I know gains will slow, maybe 8-10kg should be my aim? Yeah it's going to be an all out bulk, as long as I don't go over 20% bf I'll be happy.


Think i got over 10kg mate but i also got way over 20% :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dirty juicers


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Can't beat free protein boys!!!










Review here-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/matrix-nutrition/231534-matrix-micellar-casein-review.html#post4286428


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Think i got over 10kg mate but i also got way over 20% :laugh:


I'm re-reading your journal as I'm bored at work, about half way through atm (going for a team meeting about productivity in 5 :lol: )

When did your bf got a bit higher than you liked? As it looks you're gaining gradually so far, did you just start eating as much as possible at a certain point?

Edit: just got to the half way point (post #402), still seem around the same bf as the start.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'm re-reading your journal as I'm bored at work, about half way through atm (going for a team meeting about productivity in 5 :lol: )
> 
> When did your bf got a bit higher than you liked? As it looks you're gaining gradually so far, did you just start eating as much as possible at a certain point?
> 
> Edit: just got to the half way point (post #402), still seem around the same bf as the start.


Lmao. You do that on a work pc or what? Id get fired lol. I use the phone.

I'm not too sure when it happened tbh mate. I would say it actually just started to look visibly worse post cycle when the slightly bloated look wears off. I was eating upwards of 4000 cals at one point though so its no wonder i got fat. I'm glad pieman told me to back off when he did.

A lot of people will say eat all you can and gomad etc but i think this only really applies to those with small appetites or those who dont actually eat much in the first place.

If i cycle again, i'll keep calories at a couple hundred above what i would already be at and only increase it over long periods of time.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lmao. You do that on a work pc or what? Id get fired lol. I use the phone.
> 
> I'm not too sure when it happened tbh mate. I would say it actually just started to look visibly worse post cycle when the slightly bloated look wears off. I was eating upwards of 4000 cals at one point though so its no wonder i got fat. I'm glad pieman told me to back off when he did.
> 
> ...


Yeah, work PC, probably shouldn't jinx it though! lol, I always get everything done on time and do a lot of jobs which I shouldn't have to, so no one has anything to complain about.

I'll have bulked for a few weeks before I start, and will probably be around 78-9kg, so natty maintenance would be about 2400kcals, think I'll start at 3400 and adjust as I need to, how does that sound? Remember I'll be kicking with dbol, so need to feed that straight away.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> @bigtommay @Tom90 @kingdale
> 
> My source messed up my pct order so sent the rest of it today and gave me a free vial of prop! Dunno what I'm gunna do with it though? Don't think I'll need it to kick start as I have the dbol, and wouldn't wanna use it to bridge between last jab and PCT
> 
> Should I just save it for a cycle in the future? Or get rid of it somehow...........


Would use it as a bridge to pct, using orals as a kickstart and a bridge to pct this time.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Rack Pulls*
> 
> ...


*Back & Bis*

*Rack Pulls*

155kg - 3x5

*Lat pull downs*

61kg - 3x11

*DB Rows*

30kg - 3x11

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*

36kg - 3x14

*Bicep Stuff*

20kg - 21's x3

Hammers

Good session, most things went up a rep. Really finding that rack pulls hit my lower back better than deads.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Bis*
> 
> *Rack Pulls*
> 
> ...


They seem to be smashing my upper back to pieces more than anything. Almost next to none lower back for me with these lol. Enjoying it though.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 7 weigh in*
> 
> 77.4kg ~14/15%
> 
> -1.2kg


Sorry for the lack of updates, but I think everyone's a bit bored of the same posts each week (I am! lol).

My training partner is working nights for the next couple weeks so I'm training solo and just mixing my workouts up.

*Week 8 weigh in*

77.1kg ~14%

-0.4kg Not great, but not bad. My evening course finishes this week and I've finally moved house, so going to have more free time/less stress and am going to start morning fasted cardio this Monday, I did it for a week on my last cut and burnt an extra 0.5kg.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hows strength going for you just now mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Hows strength going for you just now mate?


Pretty much just maintaining everything really mate, couple things are down a rep or two, but nothing major.

The gym is very boring when you're cutting and I don't have much motivation when I'm there, I don't think I'll be cutting naturally next year, will probably get some var, clen and t3 to help things along.

Are you planning to go on again this year mate? I would if I were you, smash chest 2-3 times a week and get that mufafuka to grow.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Pretty much just maintaining everything really mate, couple things are down a rep or two, but nothing major.
> 
> The gym is very boring when you're cutting and I don't have much motivation when I'm there, I don't think I'll be cutting naturally next year, will probably get some var, clen and t3 to help things along.
> 
> Are you planning to go on again this year mate? I would if I were you, smash chest 2-3 times a week and get that mufafuka to grow.


I find it really tough to keep the weights up when cutting mate. I think i'm doing my cut properly this time so its going better but i still find it tough in the gym.

Well i'm going to see where i'm at when im done with this cut mate but its probably likey that i will want to run another cycle but maybe not as long this time, maybe just ten weeks. It was 10 wks + i started to feel pretty ****ty last time, sore guts, bacne etc.

I'll probably stick up a thread and seek some advice on a sensible second cycle.

I think your right though, i will be smashing chest, arms and shoukders...the poser parts. I think my bottom half has had enough lol.

How about you, whats your focus for your cycle?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I find it really tough to keep the weights up when cutting mate. I think i'm doing my cut properly this time so its going better but i still find it tough in the gym.
> 
> Well i'm going to see where i'm at when im done with this cut mate but its probably likey that i will want to run another cycle but maybe not as long this time, maybe just ten weeks. It was 10 wks + i started to feel pretty ****ty last time, sore guts, bacne etc.
> 
> ...


My training partner used to train chest 4-6 times a week when he first started and currently benches 110kg @ 70kg, natty, although his squat and deadlift are simliar to mine (he's been training 4 years, me 18 months), smash chest from different angles 2-3 times a week and it'll grow.

*GAINZZZZZ*

Lol, the compound lifts will be for strength, but everything else will be slow, controlled, ego at the door, reps of 8-12, which I haven't done a lot of in the past so hope to put on a lot of mass, dunno how much weight to expect to put on though?

I've set a food budget of around £250 a month which is more than enough, I'm just going give it a week or two, then hammer as much food as possible.

I'm not 100% on what dose/length to run yet though, I have 20ml T400, so either

1) 500mg (1.25ml) for 16 weeks

2) 500mg for 4 weeks then 600mg (1.5ml) 10 weeks.

What do you think? @Tom90 @kingdale wouldn't mind your opinions as well. From what I've read, Test e gains start to tamper off after 12 weeks so 2) might be my best bet?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd probably take option 2 there. Because of the undecanoate ester in the T400, it takes a long time for things to start working. By week 4 you should be feeling it so why not ramp it up a but!

I'd definitely recommend an oral for a kickstart though, that's something I regret about my first cycle.

I'd be tempted to try dbol+winny at a 1:1 ratio. Apparently they work in synergy together, maybe 40mg of each, ED, for 4 weeks.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'd probably take option 2 there. Because of the undecanoate ester in the T400, it takes a long time for things to start working. By week 4 you should be feeling it so why not ramp it up a but!
> 
> I'd definitely recommend an oral for a kickstart though, that's something I regret about my first cycle.
> 
> I'd be tempted to try dbol+winny at a 1:1 ratio. Apparently they work in synergy together, maybe 40mg of each, ED, for 4 weeks.


I can't remember the exact mgs, but my T400 is 25 p, 180 c, 195 e, so no undecanote, not that it makes much difference apart from kicking in a bit quikcer 

I've got 200x 10mg dbols at home already  Will be running it at 30-50mg for 4-8 weeks as long as it doesn't surpress hunger.

A dbol only cycle is advised to be run for 6-8 weeks, so I don't see the harm in running it that long with test? But I'll see how I get on with it when I start, I get back pumps when I cook/wash up already, so not looking forward to them on cycle :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I can't remember the exact mgs, but my T400 is 25 p, 180 c, 195 e, so no undecanote, not that it makes much difference apart from kicking in a bit quikcer
> 
> I've got 200x 10mg dbols at home already  Will be running it at 30-50mg for 4-8 weeks as long as it doesn't surpress hunger.
> 
> A dbol only cycle is advised to be run for 6-8 weeks, so I don't see the harm in running it that long with test? But I'll see how I get on with it when I start, I get back pumps when I cook/wash up already, so not looking forward to them on cycle :lol:


Oh right, even if it is just Test P E C, I'd still only run it for 14 weeks.

I've never tried dbol so I can't offer advice about the sides or how to run it. But your logic is sound, I can't see the harm in using it for 8 weeks.

What lab dbol is it?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Oh right, even if it is just Test P E C, I'd still only run it for 14 weeks.
> 
> I've never tried dbol so I can't offer advice about the sides or how to run it. But your logic is sound, I can't see the harm in using it for 8 weeks.
> 
> What lab dbol is it?


Fuerza, same as my T400, haven't read anything bad about them yet  and my source sent me a free vial of prop for messing up the order, so seems like a decent guy that hopefully hasn't sent me bunk lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Got to admit I'm fuxking buzzing now everything's planned! Thanks for all the help guys :beer:

Actually want summer to finish so I can start :lol: All I need is HCG (drl labs) and pins (medisave) which I will order at the beginning of September.

First pin will be 29/9, last 29/12, I hope to be a tank for new years eve  When I told the misses she was against it, but has come around to the idea now, and I'm ready for all arguements to be blamed on the gear :lol: I only live with my dad and will tell him when gains become noticable.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish i could give advice mate but i'm no steroid expert. I kept it nice and simple as i felt that was enough to get good results v sides. Me personally, i wouldnt run any longer than 10-12 weeks next time as i was glad to get off after 14 but you may be very different.

And fawk...thats a hefty shopping budget lol. Think i spend 40per week including whey lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I wish i could give advice mate but i'm no steroid expert. I kept it nice and simple as i felt that was enough to get good results v sides. Me personally, i wouldnt run any longer than 10-12 weeks next time as i was glad to get off after 14 but you may be very different.
> 
> And fawk...thats a hefty shopping budget lol. Think i spend 40per week including whey lol.


We'll see how it goes I guess, I have this prop which I'm not planning to use, but if I still feel great at the end I'll use it to bridge to PCT.

I already have all the whey I need, mass gainer for half the cycle and 2.25kg of free casein I'll add in near the end. I don't plan to spend £60 a week, but it's avaliable if I need it.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I continued to gains for 20 weeks on 500mg but I did have to have calories very high towards the end to carry on gaining. I would probably do 2 as I can't see the difference in gains been very big and you could get back on slightly sooner. I reckon after this cycle I am on now I will start doing shorter cycles.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Feeling a bit leaner but I don't think the scales have changed much this week, weigh in tomorrow so we'll find out.










Had a great chest and tris session today, hit all 3 tricep heads. I realised I never really train my medial head so added CGBP 40kg x10 x3, tempo of 3-1-1, I think it's going to help bring some width to them when I start bulking again.

Can't believe It's taken so long to notice I haven't been training it!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Week 8 weigh in*
> 
> 77.1kg ~14%
> 
> -0.4kg


*
Week 9 weigh in*

*
*

*
*77.1kg ~14%

-0.0kg :huh: Ha, well that sucks, although last night I had carbs with dinner, which I didn't last week, so might be holding slightly more water.

Going to NASS festival this weekend so hopefully all the cardio will help burn some extra kcals. My aim is to be about 76kg in 3 weeks time.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lean mofo! You're gonna excel on the roids


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Lean mofo! You're gonna excel on the roids


Cheers buddy, still 3 months till I start though :thumbdown: Was free at work yesterday so sorted out my diet plan, don't see how people can't get the calories in, I've found it quite easy/cheap-


100g Mass gainer, 300ml Milk

100g Porridge Oats, 300ml Milk, 20g Peanut butter

40g nuts, fruit

225g Chicken, 80g Rice, 100g Veg

3x Eggs, 2x Wholemeal Bread

1x Banana, 35g Whey

(Gym)

35g Whey, 25g Oats

Meat/Fish, 200g Jacket Potato, 100g Veg

200ml Greek Yogurt


Works out to be

~3550kcals

300 - P (200g food, 100g whey)

360 - C

100 - F

What do you think? Anything you'd change?

I reckon I'll be around the 80kg mark when I start, so that'll be 1000kcals over maintenace, going to ease into it though, w1: 3150, w2: 3250, w3:3550


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers buddy, still 3 months till I start though :thumbdown: Was free at work yesterday so sorted out my diet plan, don't see how people can't get the calories in, I've found it quite easy/cheap-
> 
> 
> 100g Mass gainer, 300ml Milk
> ...


Haha yeah, things like oats and eggs are so cheap its rude not to lol. I eat less meals per day but thats a personal preference really. It looks good to me yes mate. Gradually working your way in is probably best. Next time i cycle i'll probably start out about 2500 for a while and see what happens. Im about 2200 just now.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What a weekend! Perfect weather for a festival 

Ate a ton (the double mars bar smoothie with full fat milk, ice cream, etc. must've been 1000k+ lol), but also did a sh!t load of cardio, got on the scales today and was lighter than last week, but will post up tomorrow.

Only bad thing is I only got 4 hours sleep, so skipped legs yesterday, still not recovered today.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *
> Week 9 weigh in*
> 
> *
> ...


*Week 10 weigh in*

76.8kg ~13/14%

-0.3kg. If I can get below 76, I'll be happy. 2 weeks to go and I can't wait to stop dieting!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How are you getting your bodyfats mate? Is it an estimate. You look lower than what i think of 14% as being....but i know nothing about these things lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How are you getting your bodyfats mate? Is it an estimate. You look lower than what i think of 14% as being....but i know nothing about these things lol.


Just estimating really mate, if I'm lower then that's great  But I always hear people say they're 12% when really they're 14%+, and I don't wanna be one of those lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

your in good nick mate. damn lean!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> your in good nick mate. damn lean!


Thanks  I'm getting there.

When I started this cut I was hoping for 10%, but been a slack tbh, should be around 12% for holiday in two weeks, then back to bulking   and first cycle is going to start end of September :bounce:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You're gonna explode mate! Its gonna be a good cycle for you. You got good attitude and knowledge.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You're gonna explode mate! Its gonna be a good cycle for you. You got good attitude and knowledge.


As sad as it is, I'm actually more excited to get on cycle than I am to go on holiday!!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> As sad as it is, I'm actually more excited to get on cycle than I am to go on holiday!!!!


Not sad at all. Best thing I've read all day!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers buddy, still 3 months till I start though :thumbdown: Was free at work yesterday so sorted out my diet plan, don't see how people can't get the calories in, I've found it quite easy/cheap-
> 
> 
> 100g Mass gainer, 300ml Milk
> ...


Do you keep milk in oats when cutting as I find this really bloats me, and what fish or meat you eating in the evening.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Do you keep milk in oats when cutting as I find this really bloats me, and what fish or meat you eating in the evening.


That's my planned bulking diet on cycle. At the moment I don't eat anything in the morning due to IF, first meal is chicken + rice around 1pm.

Meat is whatever's on offer on tesco, they usually do 3 packs for £10 which lasts me the week, or I'll have a tin of tuna.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> That's my planned bulking diet on cycle. At the moment I don't eat anything in the morning due to IF, first meal is chicken + rice around 1pm.
> 
> Meat is whatever's on offer on tesco, they usually do 3 packs for £10 which lasts me the week, or I'll have a tin of tuna.


Yes I know, sorry I meant when you cut do you still stick with milk in your oats or do you swap it for water?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Yes I know, sorry I meant when you cut do you still stick with milk in your oats or do you swap it for water?


I don't have any oats when cutting, first meal is chicken and rice at 1pm, but if I was to have porridge it would definitely be with milk, with water is disgusting lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just been reading the last few pages of your journal. You're looking in good shape now mate (no ****). Did you go on holiday?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just been reading the last few pages of your journal. You're looking in good shape now mate (no ****). Did you go on holiday?


Cheers buddy. Going to Napa next Wednesday  Got a gf so not on the pull unfortunately


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

FWARRRRRK, didn't train legs last week because I was still completely dead from NASS festival, so thought I would smash them yesterday.. I NOW NEED A WHEELCHAIR


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> View attachment 130113


I know, I know  But we've been together a year & a half and have a great relationship (sex on tap, likes that I go to the gym all the time, has come around to the idea of going on cycle, works weekends so I can always see the lads, etc.) and I'm not a cheater.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Training split until Napa is

M- Legs

Today- Chest and tris

W- Back and Bis

T- Delts

F- Legs

S- Chest and tris

S- *Rest*

M- Backs and Bis

T- Delts

W- FLY OUT 

When I come back I'm going straight to a very lean bulk (250-300kcals over mainteance), want to keep bf% down so I can really smash the food on cycle, also changing split to

M- Delts & arms

T- Legs

W- *Rest*

T- Back and Bis

F- Chest and Tris

So I can hit arms twice a week as now I'm at 12-14% bf they're only 13.5-14'!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Training split until Napa is
> 
> M- Legs
> 
> ...


What number of sets will you be aiming for on each bodypart mate? Im not sure what would be best on my next cycle but there definitely has to be a focus on my weak spots. I couldnt care less if my legs didnt grow anymore tbh lol so i dont think i want to train them frequently.

Is that a flexed/unpumped measurement mate? How much have you lost on your arm size? Think ive dropped 0.5-0.75 of an inch so far with about 9kg weight loss


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> What number of sets will you be aiming for on each bodypart mate? Im not sure what would be best on my next cycle but there definitely has to be a focus on my weak spots. I couldnt care less if my legs didnt grow anymore tbh lol so i dont think i want to train them frequently.
> 
> Is that a flexed/unpumped measurement mate? How much have you lost on your arm size? Think ive dropped 0.5-0.75 of an inch so far with about 9kg weight loss


Yeah, that's flexed/unpumed, think I've only lost about 0.5 inch, but it makes a big difference! lol

When I'm on cycle I'm definitely focusing on mass over strength, so the compounds are going to be slightly higher reps, everything after the compound is going to be

2-3 sec negative

1 pause/squeeze

1 positive

Here's my planned work out-

*Delts/Arms*

DB OH press - 3x8

Seated laterals - 4x10

Front Raises - 4x10

Facepulls - 3x12-15

CGBP

DB Curls

Dips

Negative BB Curls

Skulls

Hammers

*Legs*

Squat - 3x8

Leg extension - 4x12

Leg Curls - 4x12

Seated Calves - 2x8, 3x15

Inner Ab work (ab wheel, plank, etc.)

*Back/Bis*

Deads 1x5

Lat pull downs - 4x12

BB Row - 4x12

Lat hammer strength machine - 4x12

Tbar row - 4x12

Various bicep exercises, drop sets, slow negs

*Chest/Tris*

Flat BB - 3x8

Incline DB - 4x12

High cable flies - 3x12-15

Low cable flies - 3x12-15

Various tricep exercises, drop sets, slow negs


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of arms buddy. Youre gonna have yourself some big guns! I'll probably hit them with high volume myself. Arms/delts/chest. A proper cap'n biceps :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Yeah, that's flexed/unpumed, think I've only lost about 0.5 inch, but it makes a big difference! lol
> 
> When I'm on cycle I'm definitely focusing on mass over strength, so the compounds are going to be slightly higher reps, everything after the compound is going to be
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. I would so SLDLs, pull throughs or good mornings in addition/instead of leg curls.

Or any 2 of those 4 on rotation.

Also swap chest and back days to rest your posterior chain better


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Looking good mate. I would so SLDLs, pull throughs or good mornings in addition/instead of leg curls.
> 
> Or any 2 of those 4 on rotation.
> 
> Also swap chest and back days to rest your posterior chain better


SLDL gives me lower back pumps, so I imagine it'll be 10x worse on cycle lol. I just copied that routine from something I have saved on Word, but just remembered I joined a new gym yesterday and used the lying leg curl machine which was *a lot* better than the usual seated one, no way to cheat and could definitely feel my glutes being worked more as well.

Was thinking about swaping chest + back round as well, but dl on friday would leave me crippled over the weekend lol, I'm starting this routine when I get back from holiday so I'll give it a couple weeks and adjust if I need to. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> SLDL gives me lower back pumps, so I imagine it'll be 10x worse on cycle lol. I just copied that routine from something I have saved on Word, but just remembered I joined a new gym yesterday and used the lying leg curl machine which was *a lot* better than the usual seated one, no way to cheat and could definitely feel my glutes being worked more as well.
> 
> Was thinking about swaping chest + back round as well, but dl on friday would leave me crippled over the weekend lol, I'm starting this routine when I get back from holiday so I'll give it a couple weeks and adjust if I need to. Thanks for the advice.


Unless you have access to a GHR :devil2: maybe the leg curl is a good idea.

I would definitely swap chest and back days though. See if your source has access to any MTFU


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Unless you have access to a GHR :devil2: maybe the leg curl is a good idea.
> 
> I would definitely swap chest and back days though. See if your source has access to any MTFU


 :lol:

Well at least my woman doesn't dictate whether or not I can inject myself with synthetic hormones, putting my health at risk for the sake of my vanity! HA!

..... :rolleye:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did a bit extra for cardio today as I had this skiing in front of me










Enjoying my new gym so far!! :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well at least my woman doesn't dictate whether or not I can inject myself with synthetic hormones, putting my health at risk for the sake of my vanity! HA!
> 
> ..... :rolleye:


Haha you funny fecker :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Did a bit extra for cardio today as I had this skiing in front of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only fat old women go to my gym, they usually go on the spinning bikes and have a chat, then do a million crunches and have a chat, and that's it.

When I train in the UK I go to a powerhouse gym, the only women in there are on steroids and they have stronger jaws than me.

Need to change gyms...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Only fat old women go to my gym, they usually go on the spinning bikes and have a chat, then do a million crunches and have a chat, and that's it.
> 
> When I train in the UK I go to a powerhouse gym, the only women in there are on steroids and they have stronger jaws than me.
> 
> Need to change gyms...


The gym I'm back at now is the one I first started at, plenty of fitties upstairs 

There's so many people that have always trained like sh!t and look exactly the same as they did last year.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Been pretty sh!t with my diet recently, I have cravings for junk food 24/7 which I didn't have in my mini cut back in January. I think my limit for dieting is ~8 weeks, then I should've done a week at maintenance, then go back to dieting, but it's all a learning curve and next year I'll know what to do.

Last couple sessions I've trained the way I'm going to when I bulk, lowered the weight and did higher, slower reps, really enjoy training this way and I can't wait to get back from holiday to start growing again!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Been pretty sh!t with my diet recently, I have cravings for junk food 24/7 which I didn't have in my mini cut back in January. I think my limit for dieting is ~8 weeks, then I should've done a week at maintenance, then go back to dieting, but it's all a learning curve and next year I'll know what to do.
> 
> Last couple sessions I've trained the way I'm going to when I bulk, lowered the weight and did higher, slower reps, really enjoy training this way and I can't wait to get back from holiday to start growing again!


I take a saturday to eat some [email protected] mate. Would you not try anything like that to get it out your system. Or do you just want it all the time? :laugh:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I take a saturday to eat some [email protected] mate. Would you not try anything like that to get it out your system. Or do you just want it all the time? :laugh:


I was the same up untill a couple weeks ago, then my friday Friday binge continued through to Saturday and Sunday :lol: I knew exactly what I was doing and even said to myself 'I'm not hungry, what am I doing?' But carried on regardless lol

We've just got a decent treadmill and getting sky set up in the small spare room we're turning into a gym, so next year cardio will be a lot easier to do, hopefully.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, and I'll probably be assisted next cut which will make things a lot easier.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I was the same up untill a couple weeks ago, then my friday Friday binge continued through to Saturday and Sunday :lol: I knew exactly what I was doing and even said to myself 'I'm not hungry, what am I doing?' But carried on regardless lol
> 
> We've just got a decent treadmill and getting sky set up in the small spare room we're turning into a gym, so next year cardio will be a lot easier to do, hopefully.


Haha and i bet you're still ripped! 

Very jealous of the spare room gym setup mate. Id love to be able to. Just wish i had a garage or spare space downstairs. My gym tends to be full of bellends lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Haha and i bet you're still ripped!
> 
> Very jealous of the spare room gym setup mate. Id love to be able to. Just wish i had a garage or spare space downstairs. My gym tends to be full of bellends lol.


Yeah, my dad's recently got a new job so we've moved house, I haven't asked how much he's on but I know it's a lot ££££££, just wish he gave me some! lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

9/5-



robdobbie said:


> Finally got round to starting my cut today, diet-wise, I've really let myself go over the last 10 days, mainly because of my birthday..
> 
> Weighed in this morning at* 82.7kg,* I'm going to be trying out IF, easing my way into it with a 13 hour fast today, last thing I ate was at 11:30pm last night, so first meal will be at 12:30, 4 hours to go and not hungry so far


*Week 12 weigh in*

*
*

*
*76.5kg ~12/13%

-6.2kg. Overall I think I've done pretty well, would've like to have lost another kg to put me around 11/12% bf, but I'm sure drinking and dancing a ridiculous amount over the next 10 days will do that anyway 

So this'll be my last update, looking forward to bulking again, and when I get back it's only 7 weeks until things get *really* serious.

Thanks for the support gents and enjoy this lovely weather, it's 32 degree in Napa atm


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I was the same up untill a couple weeks ago, then my friday Friday binge continued through to Saturday and Sunday :lol: I knew exactly what I was doing and even said to myself 'I'm not hungry, what am I doing?' But carried on regardless lol
> 
> We've just got a decent treadmill and getting sky set up in the small spare room we're turning into a gym, so next year cardio will be a lot easier to do, hopefully.


lol i feel your pain on this one. my binge lasted over a week haha. sausage rolls, pork scratchings, cake, pastries, chocolate nom nom nom nom


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Yeah, my dad's recently got a new job so we've moved house, I haven't asked how much he's on but I know it's a lot ££££££, just wish he gave me some! lol


:laugh: well all i can say mate is those that arent spoon fed by their parents tend to be better people. Better off making it your own way.



robdobbie said:


> 9/5-
> 
> *Week 12 weigh in*
> 
> ...


Great work overall mate. Have a great holiday, you've earned it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's hotter than 32° let me tell you!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So got back from Napa at stupid o'clock this morning, had a mental time and got a great tan  Weighed myself when I woke up, 79.2kg, so I've put on about 2.5kg in 10 days! :lol: :lol: :lol: hopefully the water weight will drop over the next couple days as lots of fast food and beer was consumed, I'm feeling bloated and flat as fuxk, can't wait to get back in the gym tomorrow!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:



> It's hotter than 32° let me tell you!


I'm sure a couple days were close to 40, crazy hot.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I'm sure a couple days were close to 40, crazy hot.


Now you can probably sympathise with me when I can't be fvcked to go to the gym :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How was napa mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How was napa mate?


Mental, my diet consisted of fast food, sambuca and sex on the beach's lol, would've liked to have been slightly more faithful, but what happens in Napa, stays in Napa :rolleye:  drinking 10 days in a row has killed me though, looking forward to some healthy eating, not back to work until Wednesday so plenty of time to recover.

How's training going for you? I'll catch up with everyones journals eventually.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Talaria said:


> What's your diet been looking like on this cut? :thumbup1:


Same as what it was the last time you asked me lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*BULK BULK BULK *
​
Not going to post the routine/weights this week as I'm still pretty weak from my holiday. I'm currently 78-79kg, maintenance around 2450k, so going to start my lean bulk at 2700k which will be as follows-


Porridge 80g, Milk 300ml, Peanut Butter 20g

Nuts 30g, Apple

Chicken 200g, Rice 60g, Veg 100g

Eggs x2, Wholemeal Bread x2

Banana, Whey 50g

(Gym)

Whey 50g

Fish/Meat, Jacket potato 200g, Veg 100g

Low Fat Greek Yogurt 200ml, Fruit/Whey for flavouring


Routine-

*Delts/Arms*


O/H DB Press 3x8

Seated laterals 4x10

Front Raises 4x10

Facepulls 3x12-15

2-3 Exercises each for Bi's & Tri's


*Legs*


Squats 3x8

Lying Ham Curls 3x12

Seated Calf Raises 3x12

Leg extensions 3x12

Abductor Machine 3x12


*Back/Bi's*


Deadlifts 1x5

Widegrip Lat pull downs 3x12

Bent Over Row 3x12

Hammer strength Lat pull downs 3x12

TBar Row 3x12

2/3 Bicep Exercises


*Chest/Tri's*


Flat BB Bench 3x8

Incline DB Bench 3x12

Chest Dips 3x10

Cable Flies 3x15

3 Tricep Exercises hitting each head




*6+1/2 weeks till the fun really begins *

:devil2: *:devil2:* :devil2:​


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *BULK BULK BULK *
> ​
> Not going to post the routine/weights this week as I'm still pretty weak from my holiday. I'm currently 78-79kg, maintenance around 2450k, so going to start my lean bulk at 2700k which will be as follows-
> 
> ...


I'm excited for you mate.

Will you be starting a new journal for it or continuing with this one? Evn though its great for motivation, ive decided not to bother with a journal next time and put all my energy/time into training/diet on this occasion.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm excited for you mate.
> 
> Will you be starting a new journal for it or continuing with this one? Evn though its great for motivation, ive decided not to bother with a journal next time and put all my energy/time into training/diet on this occasion.


I'll be starting a new one, I always have plenty of time to update it at work  The advice on here from most is golden so I think a journal is definitely worthwhile.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'll be starting a new one, I always have plenty of time to update it at work  The advice on here from most is golden so I think a journal is definitely worthwhile.


Yeah its useful. I might start a new one but just keep it less detailed and include any highlights rather than regular writeups, weight, pics etc. Think ive had about three journals now lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *BULK BULK BULK *
> ​
> Not going to post the routine/weights this week as I'm still pretty weak from my holiday. I'm currently 78-79kg, maintenance around 2450k, so going to start my lean bulk at 2700k which will be as follows-
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Can't wait to see the progress


Me too 

All I need now is pins and HCG

(saving this link to buy when I'm home) http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/27/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2CEAN


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Legs are still killing me from Tuesday. Had a great chest session today, but still weak as fu*k from holiday and doing 3x8 instead of 3x5 makes a big difference to the weight used, thought I might as well add creatine for the next 6 weeks before my cycle, I'll be loading it at 15-20g for a week then drop it down to 3-5g

Dinner this evening was awesome!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Right then! Back to workout updates, triceps were still hurting from Friday so only did Bi's

*Delts and Arms*

*DB Press*

22.5kg - 3x8

*Lateral Raises*

7.5kg - 10, 10, 10, 12

*Front Raises*

7.5kg - 10, 10, 10, 13

*Face Pulls*

45kg - 3x15

*Arms*

Wide grip BB curls x3

Close grip BB curls x3

Hammers x2


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's weird, I've increased my calories and loaded creatine but I'm pretty much the same weight as last week, 80.0kg.

So I've added 3.5kg in 3 weeks but I still feel pretty lean (~15%), even though I thought I was ~13% @ 76.5kg before holiday, ah well, no complaints! Maybe my metabolism is playing catch up from dieting for so long?

*Legs*

*Squat*

105kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls *

45kg - 3x12

*Seated Calves*

55kg - 3x10

*Leg Extensions*

62.5kg - 12, 12, 14

*Standing Calves*

200lbs - 3x20

*Abductor Machine*

60 - 3x15

Dunno if it's the creatine that helped, but I increased weight on everything and hit the reps I wanted  First time doing high rep calf raises, felt horrible, but great lol, going to keep at them.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lets not mess about here. When are you starting to take steroids?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Lets not mess about here. When are you starting to take steroids?


38 days  Just ordered 15,000iu of HCG and bac water, just need to get pins now, I've been reading a lot and some people have said 25g, 1' are fine for quads and give much less pip than 23g? Think that's what I'm going to go for, what size have you used in the past?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I used 23g 1.25s mate in the ass and you didnt feel them apart from the odd occasion but that was technique really. Fuerza might be different mind.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I used 23g 1.25s mate in the ass and you didnt feel them apart from the odd occasion but that was technique really. Fuerza might be different mind.


Did you pin your own glutes? The idea of it just seems really awkward to me.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Did you pin your own glutes? The idea of it just seems really awkward to me.


Yea its a bit awkward. If you can get your gf to help then thatd be idea and reduced any unsteadiness. Mines done a good few of mines for me but either way the ass is pretty painless.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yea its a bit awkward. If you can get your gf to help then thatd be idea and reduced any unsteadiness. Mines done a good few of mines for me but either way the ass is pretty painless.


She's not a fan of needles, and she's not exactly 'happy' about me doing this cycle, but she doesn't mind if you know what I mean, luckily we don't argue much because I know what each one is going to be blamed on!! lol

I'm going to do a practise jab the week before, by that I mean get everything ready, put the needle in, but not inject anything, I'm hoping that it'll make me less nervous when I'm doing the real thing.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

25g 1" for quads, 25g 5/8" for delts


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Chest and Tris*

*BB Bench*

70kg - 8, 7, 7

*Incline DB*

20kg - 3x10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 8, 8, 9

*Cable Flies*

12.5kg - 12, 14, 14

*Tricep Dips*

BW - 10, 8, 8

*Cable Straight Bar Push Downs*

40kg - 12, 12, 10

*OH Rope*

20kg - 3x20

No spotter for bench yesterday so had to push off the rack myself which always puts me off, hopefully I can get 3x8 next week.

Calves are still on fire from Tuesdays leg session, still need to adjust to the high rep stuff, hopefully they'll start growing and catch up to my quads soon.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Back & Biceps*

*Deads*

140kg - 1x5

*Seated Row*

50kg - 12, 12

55kg - 12

*Lat Pull Downs*

40kg - 12, 12

50kg - 12

*Lat Hammer Strength*

70kg - 3x12

*TBar Row Machine*

50kg - 3x14

Bicep Curls

Negative BB Curls


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts and Arms*
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts and Arms*

*DB Press*

25kg - 6, 7, 7

*Lateral Raises*

7.5kg - 11, 11, 11, 12

*Front Raises*

7.5kg - 10, 10, 12, 14

*Face Pulls*

50kg - 3x12

*Arms*

Dips

CGBP

OH Rope

BB Curls

Hammers


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

DB press is getting there, wait till you get on cycle!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> DB press is getting there, wait till you get on cycle!


Cheers mate, the dumb bells at this new gym are strange, i.e. for the 10kgs it's a 5kg plate each side, so I don't think they take in to consideration the bar, I think I'm actually lifting 1-2kg more than it says, but ah well.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Squat*
> 
> ...


Weight this morning was 80.9kg

*Legs*

*Squat*

107.5kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls *

50kg - 3x12

*Seated Calves*

57.5kg - 3x10

*Leg Extensions*

67.5kg - 12, 12, 14

*Standing Calves*

200lb - 2x20

220lb -20

*Abductor Machine*

65 - 3x15

Found half a tub of the original jack3d which is helping me through these squats, they're brutal lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers mate, the dumb bells at this new gym are strange, i.e. for the 10kgs it's a 5kg plate each side, so I don't think they take in to consideration the bar, I think I'm actually lifting 1-2kg more than it says, but ah well.


Exact same in my gym, I'm using the 35s these days but that doesn't include the little bar. In my last gym I think the DBs were made by technogym and the whole thing was covered in plastic, maybe filled with cement or something. So I think 35kg with those would actually be 35kg.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

100kg by the end of this cycle then mate


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

looking good on them squats!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> 100kg by the end of this cycle then mate


My weight? :lol: I'll be on for 14 weeks, but I don't know what to expect tbh, it's 5 weeks away so I'll probably be starting at 83kg and finish over 90kg.

Tbh, I should do a short cut as I'm around 15% already, but I really can't be ****d. It was my holiday that fked me over, I gained 5lbs in 10 days!! But I plan to be assisted with my next cut, so it should be a lot easier.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> looking good on them squats!


Cheers buddy, they kill me though, always need 2-3 minutes between sets


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

haha same, big exercise tho! will follow your progress

-glais


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> haha same, big exercise tho! will follow your progress
> 
> -glais


The real fun starts in 4 weeks, first cycle time  

Will give your journal a sub too


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> The real fun starts in 4 weeks, first cycle time
> 
> Will give your journal a sub too


sounds promising mate, whats the cycle?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glais said:


> sounds promising mate, whats the cycle?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/237883-finally-mtfu-first-cycle-diet-check.html

It's all there^ just a basic test and dbol one with adex + HCG throughout, nolva, clomid, vit D and ZMA for PCT


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/237883-finally-mtfu-first-cycle-diet-check.html
> 
> It's all there^ just a basic test and dbol one with adex + HCG throughout, nolva, clomid, vit D and ZMA for PCT


excellent mate, good luck with that


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest and Tris*
> 
> *BB Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest and Tris*

*BB Bench*

70kg - 3x8

*Incline DB*

20kg - 12, 10, 10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 9, 9, 8

*Cable Flies*

12.5kg - 3x14

*Cable Flies Low*

10kg - 12, 12, 10

*Cable Straight Bar Push Downs*

40kg - 3x14

*Rope Pulldown*

20kg -3x10

*OH Rope*

20kg - 3x12

Felt really strong yesterday so added in lower cable flies, the Jack3d is definitely working! Only using just under 1 scoop so no crash.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at all the goodies! Cycle supplementation is all sorted and my pins came today so now everything is ready to go!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Back & Biceps*
> 
> *Deads*
> 
> ...


*Back & Biceps*

*Deads*

145kg - 1x5

*Seated Row*

55kg - 3x12

*Lat Pull Downs*

50kg - 12, 12, 14

*Lat Hammer Strength*

Was busy, did some chins

*TBar Row Machine*

55kg - 3x14

EZ bar curls

Hammers

Wide grip BB curls (need to do these more)

Just had a practise jab (nothing in needle, didn't inject the air lol) and it was a *peace of p!ss!!!*



*4 WEEKS TO GO BABY, LIGHTWEIGHTTTTTT*
​






​


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Delts and Arms*
> 
> *DB Press*
> 
> ...


*Delts and Arms*

*DB Press*

25kg - 7, 7, 8

*Lateral Raises*

7.5kg - 11, 11, 12, 12

*Front Raises*

7.5kg - 14, 14, 14, 20

*Face Pulls*

50kg - 3x15

*Arms*

Dips

DB Curls

Cable straight bar PD

Hammers

OH Rope

Wide grip BB curls


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

More reps on a lot of sets mate, good progress


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> More reps on a lot of sets mate, good progress


Cheers buddy, can't wait to get the boulder shoulders look like yourself.

nohomo


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Cheers buddy, can't wait to get the boulder shoulders look like yourself.
> 
> nohomo


I'd have rathered full **** tbh.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'd have rathered full **** tbh.


 

What you driving these days?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how many weeks till d day now?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> What you driving these days?


Still got the VXR, it's on a ship heading for Southampton right now. Going to sell it when it arrives and then start saving for an Evo X, or a house..

You?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Still got the VXR, it's on a ship heading for Southampton right now. Going to sell it when it arrives and then start saving for an Evo X, or a house..
> 
> You?


You're still young, definitely the evo!!

Still got the burg, regret buying it new, lost about £6000 in a year! Wouldn't of been so bad if vx had kept to their word about only making 500, now there's sh!t loads of them. I plan to keep it for another 2 years, should've finished my accounts course by then and be able to get a better job, not that I do badly with work atm, spend most of my time on here :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> You're still young, definitely the evo!!
> 
> Still got the burg, regret buying it new, lost about £6000 in a year! Wouldn't of been so bad if vx had kept to their word about only making 500, now there's sh!t loads of them. I plan to keep it for another 2 years, should've finished my accounts course by then and be able to get a better job, not that I do badly with work atm, spend most of my time on here :lol:


I have about £7k saved up right now, hoping to have about £5k leftover when the VXR is sold. We'll have to see..

I would've bought a burg but they announced it after I'd put down my deposit for mine!!!!!

You know it's a productive day in work when you get home with more than 90% phone battery. I never make it home with over 30% I swear :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I have about £7k saved up right now, hoping to have about £5k leftover when the VXR is sold. We'll have to see..
> 
> I would've bought a burg but they announced it after I'd put down my deposit for mine!!!!!
> 
> You know it's a productive day in work when you get home with more than 90% phone battery. I never make it home with over 30% I swear :lol:


I would've bought a second hand astra vxr seeing how cheap they are now, think rrp was 28k and you can pick them up for 18k now! Although Astons were somehow selling them new for 23k.

Think my next car will be something like an astra or a scirocco r, coupe has has a good mix of comfort and handling/speed, still enjoying having a chav-mobile I can chuck about for the moment though.

My mate has just bought a brand new Audi A5 and he's 23 (plumber for british gas), 30k on a car and it got spanked by a little corsa


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Weight this morning was 80.9kg
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> ...


Weight this morning was 81.3kg, but ate late last night + a lot of carbs, so more likely slightly lower

*Legs*

*Squat*

110kg - 3x8

*Lying Leg Curls *

50kg - 3x14

*Seated Calves*

60kg - 3x10

*Leg Extensions*

70kg - 3x12

*Standing Calves*

200lb - 20

220lb - 2x20

*Abductor Machine*

70 - 3x14

Felt fuxking horrible after those squats, like on the verge of throwing up, powered on through though somehow.

If I'm on for 14 weeks I should be able to add at least 2.5kg most weeks right? So being able to squat 140kg 3x8 by the end of the year isn't completely unrealistic?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How the fvck are you youngsters earning so much money to afford these cars? Lol.

Im 31 and earn 30-40k per year but woukd never be able to afford that once bills are paid.

Even when i had no kids and only paid digs/rent i couldnt have done it. Im doing something wrong :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How the fvck are you youngsters earning so much money to afford these cars? Lol.
> 
> Im 31 and earn 30-40k per year but woukd never be able to afford that once bills are paid.
> 
> Even when i had no kids and only paid digs/rent i couldnt have done it. Im doing something wrong :lol:


I just got pretty lucky with my job tbh. I've been on 18k+ since I was 18 and currently doing my AAT then planning to do either ACCA or CIMA. £150 rent a month means I have a lot of disposable income lol


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I just got pretty lucky with my job tbh. I've been on 18k+ since I was 18 and currently doing my AAT then planning to do either ACCA or CIMA. £150 rent a month means I have a lot of disposable income lol


Ah right i see thats some dirt cheap living costs right there which would make a big difference to whats leftover i guess. My parents charged me a lot more than that for digs etc then i moved out and mortgaged at early 20s so thats probably why ive always struggled lol.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I only get £32k a year which works out to be about £21-2200 a month in my pocket.

Currently saving for a house, start a degree this month, the rest gets blown on roids and partying in Ayia napa lol

Hopefully I can get some offshore work next year, I'm driven by ambition like


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I only get £32k a year which works out to be about £21-2200 a month in my pocket.
> 
> Currently saving for a house, start a degree this month, the rest gets blown on roids and partying in Ayia napa lol
> 
> Hopefully I can get some offshore work next year, I'm driven by ambition like


I think my student loan must be crippling me cos i get a bit less than that after deductions! Then its all gone on bills, mortgage etc etc. My cars paid off but im still always left with only about 100 bucks lol.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> *Chest and Tris*
> 
> *BB Bench*
> 
> ...


*Chest and Tris*

*BB Bench*

70kg - 8, 8, 7

*Incline DB*

20kg - 11, 10, 10

*Chest Dips*

BW - 9, 9, 9

*Cable Flies*

15kg - 11, 10, 10

*Incline Hammer Strength*

20kg - 10, 9, 7

*Cable Straight Bar Push Downs*

40kg - 14, 14, 12

*Rope Pulldown*

20kg -3x10

*OH Rope*

20kg - 3x12

Didn't have a spot and was in a rush so had minimal rest time between sets, hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still training hard, gaining weight, lifts going up each session, but just going to wait until my new journal to post workouts again, only 16 days to go 

Will link the new journal here when it's up.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The wait is killing me! 13 days!!! Did 152.5kg x5 on deads Friday, I reckon I could easily pick up 170x1 which would smash my previous pb of 162.5, my currents lifts are

B- 72.5 3x7

S- 115 3x8

D- 152.5 1x5

By the end of the cycle I'd like

B- 85 3x8

S- 140 3x8

D- 175 1x5

Just ordered a new freezer for the garage so I can stock it up with a ton of chicken and veg, also a better place to put my hcg when I've mixed it so my dad doesn't find it lol.

Going to buy some of that high protein choc peanut butter from muscle food, looks like some good sh!t.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

6 days!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've read dbol takes about 4/5 days to start working, so might as well start popping them tomorrow ready for the next week


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I dunno if anyone still subs this and I don't blame you, natty journals are boring! :lol: So here's my next cycle journal for anyone interested

@Tom90 @simonthepieman @Sambuca @The L Man @Talaria

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241688-robs-fuerza-t400-dbol-journal.html#post4518479


----------

